# JULIACA la ciudad de los vientos



## skyperu34

Que grande se ve en esas panorámicas...


----------



## El Bajopontino

El entorno es lo mejor, la ciudad puede mejorar.


----------



## surperuano

El sector la rinconada que mencionan es un sitio donde vive la gente de mas clase ,para hacer una mera comparacion seria las casuarinas o la planicie de Juliaca jajaja,saludos


----------



## Frankuervo

Las Casuarinas =O" xD!


----------



## kaMetZa

surperuano said:


> El sector la rinconada que mencionan es un sitio donde vive la gente de mas clase ,para hacer una mera comparacion seria las casuarinas o la planicie de Juliaca jajaja,saludos


Sale en la foto? Porque todo se ve tan uniforme.. que no se puede distinguir.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

....me hace recordar a








espero que no se convierta en eso:bash::bash:


----------



## koko cusco

surperuano said:


> El sector la rinconada que mencionan es un sitio donde vive la gente de mas clase ,para hacer una mera comparacion seria las casuarinas o la planicie de Juliaca jajaja,saludos


con todo respeto dudo mucho que en cusco puno o juliaca haya una urbanización como las casuarinas... o la planicie...

queremos ver fotos de la rinconada ...


----------



## koko cusco

JmC3dmodelator said:


> ....me hace recordar a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> espero que no se convierta en eso:bash::bash:


podría ser Lima (alguna de sus conos) o Kabul ... donde es esa foto??

la diferencia no es tan abismal

Y por cierto esto no es un thread para comparar es sobre Juliaca


----------



## mkografo

surperuano said:


> El sector la rinconada que mencionan es un sitio donde vive la gente de mas clase ,para hacer una mera comparacion seria las casuarinas o la planicie de Juliaca jajaja,saludos


^^:lol:


----------



## rasogu

Los peruanos somos antojadizos, echamos leña al fuego, y jalamos comprension de lectura (leer es estar adelante BBVA) ... no ven que el mismo se ha reido de su comentario, osea no lo ha dicho en serio


----------



## Tyrone

Más fotos de Juliaca porfa .... prometemos poco maleteo!!!!


----------



## dlHC84

Esa foto parece de El Cairo, respecto las fotos, ¿Qué puedo decir? Bonito entorno.


----------



## surperuano

Lastima que hayan retirado las visitas de este titulo sobre Juliaca ,ojala quien lo haya hecho medite de nuevo pues esta exagerando con el retiro.hno:


----------



## Tyrone

*Es El Cairo*



koko cusco said:


> podría ser Lima (alguna de sus conos) o Kabul ... donde es esa foto??
> 
> la diferencia no es tan abismal
> 
> Y por cierto esto no es un thread para comparar es sobre Juliaca


Es El Cairo


----------



## MONINCC

rasogu said:


> Los peruanos somos antojadizos, echamos leña al fuego, y jalamos comprension de lectura (leer es estar adelante BBVA) ... no ven que el mismo se ha reido de su comentario, osea no lo ha dicho en serio


Siempre le dan duro a Juliaca. :bash: Muy valiente el creador del thread!!!


----------



## aquicusco

la municipalidad:


----------



## surperuano

Una foto mas de Juliaca en el mirador ,abajo se ve a la poderosa y unica morenada señor de los milagros.


----------



## koko cusco

aquicusco said:


> la municipalidad:


ohhh my me equivoco o es HDR de Juliaca XD!!! :banana::banana::banana: ni en los threads de cusco... ja ja

PLOP EXIJO UNA EXPLICACION


----------



## koko cusco

surperuano said:


> Una foto mas de Juliaca en el mirador ,abajo se ve a la poderosa y unica morenada señor de los milagros.


no me gusta ninguna de estas tradiciones bolivianas aunque en el sur estamos demasiado apegados a ellas


----------



## Germinal

^^
Tradiciones altiplanicas.


----------



## rasogu

No conosco tradiciones bolivianas mas alla de la saya, aunque ellos la llaman caporales y dicen que lo nuestro es una aberracion


----------



## Tyrone

surperuano said:


> Una foto mas de Juliaca en el mirador ,abajo se ve a la poderosa y unica morenada señor de los milagros.


Interesante festividad :banana:


----------



## darioperu

FOTASO!!!! surperuano no recuerdo el nombre, es el cerro huaynarroque?
Las fiestas de carnaval en el altiplano son de lo mejor que he visto en cuanto a carnavales folcloricos se refiere, full:cheers: 






surperuano said:


> Una foto mas de Juliaca en el mirador ,abajo se ve a la poderosa y unica morenada señor de los milagros.


----------



## Victor23peru

WOWOWOWWW ME DA CURIOSIDAD SABER KE SE SIENTE ESTAR AHI EN VIVO ^^


----------



## nekun20

Tiene un entorno muy bonito, muy opuesto a la ciudad... si la pintaran y asfaltaran no sería tan fea, pero eso es una cuestión cultural y de prioridades.


----------



## Frankuervo

Opinión Personal, ODIO ESAS FESTIVIDADES...


----------



## rafo18

Juliaca: Bella y hostil xD

Lo que mas admiro son las fiestas de carnaval de Puno Y Juliaca, son energia pura, debe ser muy Wow! estar ahi.


----------



## surperuano

rafo18 said:


> Juliaca: Bella y hostil xD
> 
> Lo que mas admiro son las fiestas de carnaval de Puno Y Juliaca, son energia pura, debe ser muy Wow! estar ahi.


Caballeros,Juliaca a pesar de que ustedes lo ven mal por el modo de como estan sus casas sin tarrajeo o pintura o el desorden es verdad creo que todas las ciudades tienen los mismos problemas ,aun asi Juliaca es bacan ,es cosa de que vayan y comprueben ,les invito para el año 2011 vengan a esta ciudad o mejor aun ,hagan un tour ,primero vayan al carnaval en Puno ,la virgen de la candelaria ,la mayor fiesta del pais,luego culminado las festividades en Puno empiezan los carnavales en Juliaca ,alli ,son varios dias de regocijo,se realizan concursos en la plaza manco capac ,en la plaza tupac amaru ,en el cerro huaynarroque (la fotito de arriba) en la salida a puno en caracoto y por ultimo la gran parada festividad de todos los conjuntos de danzas que marchan todo juliaca ,alli danzan con alegria padres e hijos juntos ;me sorprendio ver a un niño bailando en la poderosa y unica morenada LOS INTOCABLES ,este mocoso bailaba como todo un experto ,le pedi que se quede quieto para fotografiarle,el era la sensacion del carnaval ,muchos turistas le sacaban foto incluso se tomaban con el ;ojala vayan ,animense,adjunto mas fotos de mi querida Juliaca.


----------



## Frankuervo

"PODEROSA GRANDIOSA ESPECTACULAR INTOCABLES" haha...me resulta gracioso cuando se autodenominan... umh, no me gusta nada, estuve 2 años consecutivos por obligacion en esas fiestas y realmente me era insoportable, todos las agrupaciones son homogeneas, lo mismo todos, lo único que cambian es de "traje"...aburrido...además de peligroso, no se si sea mi mala suerte, pero intentando huir de esas calles recibia empujones, groserías, malostratos, y encima que me ensucien la poca ropa que lleve...

Pero bueno este es un foro de Arquitectura y Urbanismo... Vamos con las fotos de Juliacafornia... =)


----------



## Tyrone

Interesantes las festividades, se ve que tiran la casa por la ventana literalmente , gracias por las fotos .............. lamentablemente este es un foro de arquitectura y urbanismo por lo que los foristas tendemos a comentar sobre la ciudad y su infraestructura y dejamos de lado los otros aspectos.


----------



## cesium

Juliaca debe ser la ciudad más desordenada y violenta del Perú, no me gustó para nada y ni que decir de su folklore híbrido toda una explosión de cultura chicha por todos lados.

saludos


----------



## 5mentarios

^^ bueno de la ciudad pueden decir todo lo q quieran , pero del folclore si no me parece que se deba criticar sobre todo las danzas típicas , me parece una expresión válida y enriquecedora que aumenta nuestra identidad , el empeño de los trajes me parece espectacular muy vistosos y coloridos , con respecto a la ciudad no hay nada q hacer . . . de verdad ojala hubiera un alcalde con un mínimo de gusto , si bien en Juliaca me imagino debe de haber muchas prioridades, sin embargo , la ciudad como tal se ve horrorosa, se imaginan juliaca con todas las calles asfaltadas y todas las casitas pintadas de blanco con tejas ? con ese entorno seria una belleza, pero . . .lastima . . .


----------



## Germinal

Lo que no me cabe todavia en la cabeza es tener toda la plata del mundo para gastar en trajes, trago y bailes, y no tener un poco para tarrajear y pintar la casa, y mantener un jardincito.
Las prioridades de estas pobres personas estan de cabeza...:nuts:


----------



## Frankuervo

^^ y en la cerveza xD...


----------



## koko cusco

Germinal said:


> Lo que no me cabe todavia en la cabeza es tener toda la plata del mundo para gastar en trajes, trago y bailes, y no tener un poco para tarrajear y pintar la casa, y mantener un jardincito.
> Las prioridades de estas pobres personas estan de cabeza...:nuts:


mmm...

no creo que eliminando las fiestas la ciudad progrese de verdad... Pero en parte comparto lo que dices...


----------



## koko cusco

cesium said:


> Juliaca debe ser la ciudad más desordenada y violenta del Perú, no me gustó para nada y ni que decir de su folklore híbrido toda una explosión de cultura chicha por todos lados.
> 
> saludos


chicha mas bien no es, por que no nacio en Lima sinó en Bolivia.

Morenada = de los morenos (negros afrodesendientes) de los yungas de Bolivia
Tobas = Danza de la región del oriente boliviano Santa Cruz que usa disfraces emulando apaches y pocahontas
Saya = Musica nacida en Bolivia tambien probablemente en los yungas o en Cbba.
Tinkus = Danza boliviana que nacio en la ciudad de Cbba y representa el harar las tierras con bueyes en medio de las fiestas 
etc etc

eso de chicha no tiene nada de boliviano si tiene mucho...


----------



## koko cusco

Frankuervo said:


> Opinión Personal, ODIO ESAS FESTIVIDADES...


no creo que debamos odiar... pero si debemos defender lo nuestro primero... nuestras costumbres propias y danzas autoctonas deben bailarse obligatorio...

Si la gente de Puno o Juliaca quieren bailar musica de origen boliviano pues chevere que lo hagan pero que respeten las tradiciones locales tambien (en las ciudades donde están residiendo)... pero sobre todo que nos hagamos respetar en tal caso


----------



## ensarman

carnaval en jualaca no pasa!!! no me gusta la ciudad... he pasado el carnaval en puno y semanas antes la candelaria y creanme... la diferencia entre puno y juliaca es enorme!!! en puno me sentia mas a gusto que en juliaca, jeje la candelaria en puno es muy chevre, bueno la ultima vez que fui acabé hebrio, no me acuerdo como termino xD


----------



## Tyrone

Germinal said:


> Lo que no me cabe todavia en la cabeza es tener toda la plata del mundo para gastar en trajes, trago y bailes, y no tener un poco para tarrajear y pintar la casa, y mantener un jardincito.
> Las prioridades de estas pobres personas estan de cabeza...:nuts:


Dime como vives y te diré quien eres .... :lol:, ciértamente la ciudad habla por sus pobladores, tanto o más como las festividades :S


----------



## gurudeva

cesium said:


> Juliaca debe ser la ciudad más desordenada y violenta del Perú, no me gustó para nada y ni que decir de su folklore híbrido toda una explosión de cultura chicha por todos lados.
> 
> saludos


desoradenada si lo es, para que negarlo, pero aun asi lo que le compensa es su entorno natural unico

ahora la mas violenta, como q exageras, yo creo q ese titulo se lo llevan otras ciudades pero no las nombro para no herir susceptibilidades


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

nestorpaul said:


> buenop amigo Digari creo que si tienes razon eso de que no es una bonita casa que sea de 6 o 7 pisos bueno es que alla no se puede hacer casas estilo Lima puesto que la lluvia es lo que malogra todo mas bien vi una vez pasando por la avenida un edificio echo todo de vidrios me impacto por su arquitectura lastima que no pude sacar alguna foto pero en mi proximo viaje espero sacar de diferentes angulos..


La lluvia NADA tiene que ver al contrario es mejor asi no gastan en regar jardines... en la mayoria de grandes ciudades llueve y eso no es ningun impedimento para hacer casas bonitas con jardin y tarrajeadas.
Solo es una aclaraciòn, saludos.


----------



## Tyrone

Esperemos más fotos


----------



## Digary

nestorpaul said:


> buenop amigo Digari creo que si tienes razon eso de que no es una bonita casa que sea de 6 o 7 pisos bueno es que alla no se puede hacer casas estilo Lima puesto que la lluvia es lo que malogra todo mas bien vi una vez pasando por la avenida un edificio echo todo de vidrios me impacto por su arquitectura lastima que no pude sacar alguna foto pero en mi proximo viaje espero sacar de diferentes angulos..


Hola de nuevo nestor, lo que dices que en Juliaca no se puede hacer casas estilo Lima...te apoyo y te recontra-apoyo. Las casas deben tener su estilo dependiendo de su entorno. Y en Juliaca llueve demasiado, por lo que las tejas deberían entrar de lleno. Eso sí, sobre el tarrajeo, los jardines, el espacio sin construcción (que bien puede ser el jardín), etc. deben estar si o si, si tu casa es bonita...bueno esa es mi apreciación. 

Ah, y te digo algo muy mío: en realidad odio los voladizos que ponen las personas en su casa. Según ellos para ganar espacio. Yo lo veo de muy mal gusto. Preferiría una casa plana como las de antes.

Saludos.


----------



## Frankuervo

La lluvia no es pretexto...


----------



## nestorpaul

*hola bueno creo yo que entonces seria una buena idea de engocio poner un comercio de pinturas que muestre bastantes posibilidades de adornar y arreglar las casas en Juliaca seria un gran mercado bueno en realidad en Juliaca existen pocos centros ferreteros donde se vende pintura con matizados personalizados solo venden pinturas en balde con colores basicos y pocos establecimientos solo hay mas iluminarias fierros y bueno otra cosa que queria mencionarles es que cuando uno construye su casa tiene que pedir por camionada nomas los ladrillos y la arena para construir puesto que no lo venden al menudeo al estilo como se hace en Lima, seria algo novedoso en Juliaca que entrara una empresa que venda esto al granel digamos ladrillos por unidad, arena por m3 les digo porque me compre mi casita ahora este ultimo año en Juliaca y al momento de levantar los dos pisos pude constatar eso de que no venden la cantidad requerida de ladrillos sino que solo por camiones y millares ok y bueno a futuro terminando mi carrera tengo previsto tratar de poner un centro ferretero que brinde algo novedos para los juliaqueños en cuanto a materiales de construccion....saludos y pronto les prometo tener nuevas noticias del real plaza juliaca ahora sol ose que estan captando personal para trabajar ahi ..*


----------



## josjos85

Para ser una ciudad tan joven Juliaca es Progresista. Con mas educacion Juliaca puede llegar a tener mejor calidad de vida. Saludos amigos Juliaquenos y por favor que sigan las fotos de esta joven ciudad!


----------



## *asterix*

lamentablemente el problema de juliaca y el resto de ciudades en el pais es la falta de planeacion e urbanizmo, ademas del nivel de educacion y de como vive la gente. en este caso peculiar no es la falta de dinero, es una pena que juliaca se paresca al resto de ciduades del pais ... pero a las partes feas del resto de ciudades del pais.


----------



## tacall

Como dicen la lluvia no es pretexto de nada. Mi casa la pintan cada 5 años y pues lluvia hay en toda la sierra peruana.

Por otro lado estaría bueno que tomes unas fotos al terreno de real plaza, se ubica a unas cuadras de la plaza de armas de juliaca.


----------



## mkografo

^^ asi es la lluvia no es pretexto, pero la lluvia de AQP no es ni la decima parte de las lluvia puneñas, esos son diluvios.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

la ciudad esta en desarrollo en pleno boom esperemos mas de ella, mientras tanto sigamos despreciadola si ustedes asi lo prefieren...


----------



## Frankuervo

^^ boom??? A que se le llamaría un boom en Juliaca?...umh ... bueno.. no es tampoco que "despreciemos" a Juliaca, simplemente son opiniones y criterios debido a su realidad...Que podemos decir entonces?...


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

ALTIPLANO said:


> la ciudad esta en desarrollo en pleno boom esperemos mas de ella, mientras tanto sigamos despreciadola si ustedes asi lo prefieren...


Tienes razón con eso del boom: parece una zona una zona de guerra :lol:...

Es broma, el único problema que tiene Juliaca es que prioriza el comercio informal por encima de la planificación urbana (algo muy peruano lamentablemente), porque si hubiese voluntad de un cambio positivo, en menos de cinco años tendrían una ciudad más o menos "decente".


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Altiplano: debes aceptar las criticas aqui nadie desprecia Juliaca mira el panorama de las ciudades del Perù y mira el panorama de las demàs ciudades de latinoamerica, saca tù mismo una conclusiòn...


----------



## GabrielGaiden

JmC3dmodelator said:


> Altiplano: debes aceptar las criticas aqui nadie desprecia Juliaca mira el panorama de las ciudades del Perù y mira el panorama de las demàs ciudades de latinoamerica, saca tù mismo una conclusiòn...


No te pases loco, tanta critica a la pobre Juliaca a quien le gusta? A mi tampoco me gusta Juliaca pero ya reserven sus comentarios como si se desquitaran con esa ciudad emergente =S 

Si a los juliaqueños les gusta así déjenlos pz q tanto problema. Si ellos prefieren un tobosaurio dejenlos, nadie puede cambiar el caracter ni la manera de pensar a toda una ciudad. ni hitler...


----------



## nestorpaul

Bueno yo soy residente de Juliaca en Lima y comparando las dos ciudades mas tranquilidad puedo notar en Juliaca puesto que en Lima esta lleno de pirañas , carteristas en cambio en Juliaca no es asi todavia se puede caminar tranquilo por las calles sin evitar encontrarse con barras bravas como las que hay en Lima y sobre todo para aquellos que dicen que Juliaca se ve fea con casas sin pintar les diria yo que preferiria mil veces eso que tener casas todas pintarajeadas con lemas de pirañas pandilleros como se puede ver en la mayoria de lugares de Lima,,,


----------



## aqpboy45

nestorpaul said:


> Bueno yo soy residente de Juliaca en Lima y comparando las dos ciudades mas tranquilidad puedo notar en Juliaca puesto que en Lima esta lleno de pirañas , carteristas en cambio en Juliaca no es asi todavia se puede caminar tranquilo por las calles sin evitar encontrarse con barras bravas como las que hay en Lima y sobre todo para aquellos que dicen que Juliaca se ve fea con casas sin pintar les diria yo que preferiria mil veces eso que tener casas todas pintarajeadas con lemas de pirañas pandilleros como se puede ver en la mayoria de lugares de Lima,,,


en que parte de Lima viviras, por otra parte no creo que juliaca sea la sucursal del cielo para que digas que es super tranquila, por algo cada dia en los diarios hay alguna noticia de esa ciudad


----------



## Celdur

Vamos, no se peleen. Es verdad que cualquiera prefiere la seguridad por sobre todas las cosas. Nestor, date una vuelta por San Borja, Monterrico o La Molina, especialmente estos dos últimos, para que veas como puede ser una ciudad llena de casas pintadas, tranquila y con áreas verdes.

La parte "moderna" de edificios de una ciudad la puedes sacar de Miraflores y San Isidro.
Juntas estas dos partes y tienes una ciudad de primer nivel.


Si Juliaca es tan nueva y progresista como se dice, ordénen su ciudad seguiendo estos estándares para que no tengan que hacerlo más tarde cuando la ciudad sea mucho más grande.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

nestorpaul said:


> Bueno yo soy residente de Juliaca en Lima y comparando las dos ciudades mas tranquilidad puedo notar en Juliaca puesto que en Lima esta lleno de pirañas , carteristas en cambio en Juliaca no es asi todavia se puede caminar tranquilo por las calles sin evitar encontrarse con barras bravas como las que hay en Lima y sobre todo para aquellos que dicen que Juliaca se ve fea con casas sin pintar les diria yo que preferiria mil veces eso que tener casas todas pintarajeadas con lemas de pirañas pandilleros como se puede ver en la mayoria de lugares de Lima,,,


en eso tiene razon el juliaqueño, al menos las casas son de material noble, y no de plasticos, ahora el problema de pintar las casas, yo creo que la poblacion nunca pintara sus casas, porque ellos sienten que como los demas hicieron lo mismo, a ellos ningun tipo de critica les caera, por eso esta situacion se convirtio en una cadena interminable, tiene plata para tarrajear pero no quieren hacerlo, y apuesto que si pasamos dentro de cualquier casa , estan bien amobladas, y acomodadas.

la plata aunque informal, corre en juliaca


----------



## ALTIPLANO

mi padre es tacneño, y mi madre puneña, pero por cosas del destino amo mas a puno, vivi siete años de mi niñez en esa ciudad, y la verdad guardo buenos recuerdos, me gusta el msiticismo y su cultura.

pero juliaca nunca me gusto, espero ir uno de estos años, hace mas de 5 años que no voy, espero tomar fotos buenas de esa ciudad


----------



## aqpboy45

bueno encontre esta, para mi la mejor panoramica










y algunas recopiladas...
​


----------



## ALTIPLANO

nestorpaul said:


> hola a todos queria confirmar que esa foto es de los años 80 a inicios de 90 ok asi que mejor seria que posteen la panoramica de estos años para que vean la diferencia ...yo se porque digo que no es la foto de estos ultimos años ...ok



te refieres a la ultima que pusieron, porque mientes, esa foto sale en panoramio, 

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10447375

y bien claro sale alli la fecha 2008, asi que no es antigua... ENCIMA DE LOS 80...jajaja...

en fin juliaca, las primeras panoramicas de la pagina 1 me gustaron...


----------



## ALTIPLANO

DefKoRnes said:


> Esa panóramica no le favorece para nada a Juliaca, pero igual se agradecen las fotos.


no es del 80, es cierto esa panomarica no es buena...en general juliaca no tiene buena panoramicas, ni el cnetro se salva, solo me gustaron a mi, las primeras fotos de este treadhs de la zona de rinconada...


----------



## Limeñito

¿Es de los 80s o es actual? Me han dejado confundido.


----------



## aqpboy45

Limeñito said:


> ¿Es de los 80s o es actual? Me han dejado confundido.


no es tan actual, es del 26 de abril del 2008
osea ahora juliaca seguro es mas mas grande


----------



## JaVPrO

Las fechas publicadas en Panoramio no necesariamente corresponden a la fecha en que fue tomada la foto.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

sea o no actual, no creo que haya cambiado mucho la panoramica...


----------



## nestorpaul

*hola esa foto es de los 80 ok les digo porque falta la antena que deberia estar ahi de telefonica una torre central que esta en su sede del centro, la zona del mercado internacional tupac amaru se ve como unas calaminas la mitad del mercado ya cambio ese tipo de calamina en forma de V por otras que son tipo eternit que tiene canaletas de lluvia y la ultima razon es que hay una antena por el cerro de color rojo que ya no esta desde hace mucho tiempo ahora hay varias antenas pero de baja altura.. esta claro que los envidiosos de los puneños quieren desprestigiar a la ciudad mas prospera del Sur pero no lo lograran puesto que cada año mas avanza y esta de lo mejor ..pormeto poner fotos pronto de las panoramicas que puda tomar desde el avión cuando este viajando para alla...y bueno para los que querian saber algo del Real Plaza Juliaca me confirmaron que para Noviembre ya estara inagurado en Juliaca el real Plaza justo para celebrar un año mas del aniversario de la ciudad ...*


----------



## FerGon

80? parece una foto digital:nuts:


----------



## roberto_vp

Se nota que no es de los 80's, las combis que aparecen en las calles en la foto entraron después de 1991.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

roberto_vp said:


> Se nota que no es de los 80's, las combis que aparecen en las calles en la foto entraron después de 1991.


el amigo juliaqueño intenta engañar, el fotografo tambien tomo varias fotos de puno, y sobretodo del recien hotel inaugurado jose antonio de cuatro estrellas...que esta el frente del libertador, esa imagen es un clasico de ese hotel, y las fotos corresponden al mismo fotografo...

la fecha de panoramio no engaña en muchos casos por ua simple razon, tiene un procedimiento para captar los datos de la camara, al subir una foto, 

me refiero a esta imagen, y dicen de los 80, porque tratan de mentir:

JOSE ANTONIO PUNO
Este proyecto me parece aún mas bonito. La cadena ha anunciado que el hotel abrirá sus puertas el 1 de marzo de 2008. Tendrá 135 habitaciones y también es un 4 estrellas. Todas las habitaciones tendrán vista al Lago Titicaca. A diferencia de los otros hoteles que también tienen vista al lago, es decir Libertador, Sonesta Posada del Inca, Casa Andina Private Collection y Eco Inn, el José Antonio estará al otro lado de la bahía de Puno, lo que le dará algo más de exclusividad. Aún no tienen información en su página web.

http://www.panoramio.com/user/76257?with_photo_id=10451229

ALLI ESTA TODA LAS FOTOS QUE TOMO EN aBRIL-MAYO DEL 2008, Este turista español, no se porque tratan de negar lo imposible...

Unas cuantas del hotel al que me refiero y las panoramicas de juliaca









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10451658






quiza nestor paul explique de que falta esto y esto...pero la camra registra la fecha y dice 2008, y no existia el hotel que tambien tomo el mismo fotografo


que incluso deja su firma en la parte inferior izquierda de cada imagen que toma... DICE VICMAEL
mas fotos que pertenecen al mismo album de este español















































o me equivoco...


----------



## mkografo

ALTIPLANO said:


> es decir Libertador, Sonesta Posada del Inca, Casa Andina Private Collection y Eco Inn, el José Antonio estará al otro lado de la bahía de Puno, lo que le dará algo más de exclusividad. Aún no tienen información en su página web.
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/user/76257?with_photo_id=10451229


^^ esta xevere el hotel, cual es ?


----------



## Frankuervo

^^ Es uno ubicado al Sur este de Puno, alejado de la ciudad, es agradable..no se el nombre ...


(Hey Altiplano eres Quechua o Aymara?...)


----------



## nestorpaul

mmmm bueno todavia no me convense nada de esa foto que dicen que es foto actual mmmm porq ya le dije todas las razones de que no es una foto actual y siguen insistiendo que es de esste año algo asi mmm pero bueno quiero postear una parte de las verdaderas fotos de hoy en dia esto es una primera parte:


----------



## elmiocid

nestorpaul said:


> mmmm bueno todavia no me convense nada de esa foto que dicen que es foto actual mmmm porq ya le dije todas las razones de que no es una foto actual y *siguen insistiendo que es de esste año* algo asi mmm pero bueno quiero postear una parte de las verdaderas fotos de hoy en dia esto es una primera parte:


nadie a escrito eso, solo decimos que corresponde a la fecha que ahi figura(2008) hace 2 años atras


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Que bien se ve ese Hotel, *pero que feas las calles.*


----------



## JUANJOS

Frankuervo said:


> ^^ Es uno ubicado al Sur este de Puno, alejado de la ciudad, es agradable..no se el nombre ...
> 
> 
> (Hey Altiplano eres Quechua o Aymara?...)


No esta tan alejado de la Ciudad Pueda ser que este lejos del centro de la *ciudad de Puno* se llama JOSE ANTONIO.

Por otro lado Nestor Paul deverias poner fotos de los hoteles que hay en Juliaca se que solo hay 3 o 4 de 3 estrellas pero el ex de turistas tiene un arquitectura peculiar.

ha otra cosa ya deja el tema de sus fiestas 

saludos


----------



## nestorpaul

en Juliaca no necesitamos hoteles porque todos tenemos casa donde vivir ...XD ..


----------



## ALTIPLANO

nestorpaul said:


> en Juliaca no necesitamos hoteles porque todos tenemos casa donde vivir ...XD ..


que arrogancia y orgullo, que tiene que ver las casas con inversion hotelera, solo se te pidio poner algunas fotos mas interesantes de juliaca, ....


plop!


----------



## koko cusco

nestorpaul said:


> en Juliaca no necesitamos hoteles porque todos tenemos casa donde vivir ...XD ..


hay ya yayyyy ...:bash::bash::bash:

Las ciudades que tienen hoteles es por que son turísticas XD!!!

obviamente juliaca no es para nada turistica...


----------



## nestorpaul

bueno sera o no turistica Juliaca igual sigue creciendo cada año que pasa pero una cosa les puedo decir que sin necesidad de tanto apoyo y propaganda Juliaca se hace sola , no sera la mas turistica pero si es la mas comercial y entre turistica y comercial yo me quedo con todo lo que viene a ser negocios comercio eso es lo que me agrada va con lo que soy ..


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Fotos!!


----------



## Tyrone

*¿¿¿Foto de los 80's????*



nestorpaul said:


> hola a todos queria confirmar *que esa foto es de los años 80 a inicios de 90 ok* asi que mejor seria que posteen la panoramica de estos años para que vean la diferencia ...yo se porque digo que no es la foto de estos ultimos años ...ok


¿¿Te refieres a esta foto ??









Na' que ver .... clarito se nota que es una foto digital ... mas o menos del 2008 como dicen por allí


----------



## Frankuervo

nestorpaul said:


> bueno sera o no turistica Juliaca igual sigue creciendo cada año que pasa pero una cosa les puedo decir que sin necesidad de tanto apoyo y propaganda Juliaca se hace sola , no sera la mas turistica pero si es la mas comercial y entre turistica y comercial yo me quedo con todo lo que viene a ser negocios comercio eso es lo que me agrada va con lo que soy ..


En conclusión se queda con el comercio contrabandista de Juliaca...


----------



## Celdur

De que te sirve el dinero si no tienes calidad de vida?


----------



## Digary

Tendrías que definir Calidad de Vida, pasa que varios aún no tienen una idea real de como es la Calidad de Vida alta o baja, medida con sus factores y lo demás.


----------



## Celdur

Bien, tienes razón, lo haré.

A grosso modo:

Calidad de Vida incluye que todas las casas y edificios de una ciudad estén tarrajeados y pintados, las pistas, veredas y parques estén en perfectas condiciones, seguridad y un tráfico vehicular ordenado, con tiempos predecibles de viaje. 

Dependiendo de estas características se considera una calidad de vida Baja, Media o Alta para una ciudad. 

Un ejemplo de calidad de vida Muy Alta es San Isidro, uno de calidad Media sería Jesús María y uno de calidad Baja Surquillo.


Partiendo de esto, recién se puede hablar de la Calidad de Vida personal, que ya es otro tema.


----------



## nestorpaul

Celdur said:


> Bien, tienes razón, lo haré.
> 
> A grosso modo:
> 
> Calidad de Vida incluye que todas las casas y edificios de una ciudad estén tarrajeados y pintados, las pistas, veredas y parques estén en perfectas condiciones, seguridad y un tráfico vehicular ordenado, con tiempos predecibles de viaje.
> 
> Dependiendo de estas características se considera una calidad de vida Baja, Media o Alta para una ciudad.
> 
> Un ejemplo de calidad de vida Muy Alta es San Isidro, uno de calidad Media sería Jesús María y uno de calidad Baja Surquillo.
> 
> 
> Partiendo de esto, recién se puede hablar de la Calidad de Vida personal, que ya es otro tema.


HOla amigo de San Isidro .. mmm bueno conosco tu distrito puesto que en una conferencia que hubo en el hotel los delfines pude estar por ahi era una conferencia del mundo empresarial y bueno partiendo por lo que dices y comentas sobre la calidad de Vida es cierto que en Juliaca no se vea mucho puesto que la ciudad es Joven y poco de presupuesto pero yo aun no pierdo las esperanzas de que mejore la Calidad de Vida en Juliaca con la llegada de inversionistas importantes y sera solo a partir de la inversion como en el caso de real Plaza y Plaza vea el inicio a todo lo que se quiere hacer por Juliaca y su desarrollo en cuanto a calidad de vida significa ya que lo que se ve mejor en Juliaca es el gran movimiento comercial y el flujo de dinero constante y eso me gusta puesto que en Juliaca hay mucho talento emprendedor jovenes que desde los 20 años ya manejan una empresa y tienen algunas comodidades por ejemplo...solo para acotar una cosa cuando estuve por San isidro justo hubo un secuestro al paso que a todos los conferencistas internacionales les llamo la atencion que siendo un distrito que parecia tranquila suceda eso ,, cosa que en Juliaca al menos no se ve eso por ahora....


----------



## TIAGO261

A LOS VECINOS JULIAQUEÑOS, LAS CRITICAS AL ORNATO Y CALIDAD DE VIDA DE SU CIUDAD AUN CONTINUARAN MIENTRAS NO HAYA UN CAMBIO SUBSTANCIAL EN LA PRESENCIA DE SUS VIVIENDAS Y SEGURIDAD. TAL COMO VEO EN LA FOTO PANORAMICA ANTERIOR, QUEDA MUCHO POR HACER. SI REALMENTE EXISTE GRAN LIQUIDEZ ECONOMICA EN SU CIUDAD, OBVIO DEBIDO AL CONTRABANDO, PORQUE NO INVERTIR MAS ALLA, Y DARLE PRESTIGIO, ORDEN Y SEGURIDAD A SU CIUDAD.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

nestorpaul said:


> HOla amigo de San Isidro .. mmm bueno conosco tu distrito puesto que en una conferencia que hubo en el hotel los delfines pude estar por ahi era una conferencia del mundo empresarial y bueno partiendo por lo que dices y comentas sobre la calidad de Vida es cierto que en Juliaca no se vea mucho puesto que la ciudad es Joven y poco de presupuesto pero yo aun no pierdo las esperanzas de que mejore la Calidad de Vida en Juliaca con la llegada de inversionistas importantes y sera solo a partir de la inversion como en el caso de real Plaza y Plaza vea el inicio a todo lo que se quiere hacer por Juliaca y su desarrollo en cuanto a calidad de vida significa ya que lo que se ve mejor en Juliaca es el gran movimiento comercial y el flujo de dinero constante y eso me gusta puesto que en Juliaca hay mucho talento emprendedor jovenes que desde los 20 años ya manejan una empresa y tienen algunas comodidades por ejemplo...solo para acotar una cosa cuando estuve por San isidro justo hubo un secuestro al paso que a todos los conferencistas internacionales les llamo la atencion que siendo un distrito que parecia tranquila suceda eso ,, cosa que en Juliaca al menos no se ve eso por ahora....


Sigo insistiendo que esto es un foro de urbanismo, no de seguridad Lima es màs insegura que Juliaca porque es màs grande, dejen de comparar Juliaca con Lima no tienen punto de comparaciòn.


----------



## Celdur

Nestorpaul, para que cambie Juliaca no se nececita que venga Plaza Vea ni ningún inversionista, solo nececita que los mismos pobladores tarrajeen sus casas, acaso Plaza Vea o Ripley les va a tarrajear sus casas? 
No las construyan al borde de la vereda, tienen que dejar un espacio para el jardín, deben TENER jardines, exigir a la municipalidad que construya parques y mantenga limpia las calles. Ampliar las avenidas y ordenar el tránsito, etc.

Todo esto se puede hacer desde YA, el hecho de que haya comercio no justifica el desorden y el caos en una ciudad. 
Como dijo JmC, Lima es una ciudad gigante hay de todo y de hecho es mucho más segura que las otras capitales Latinoamericanas, no se puede comparar con Juliaca está en otro orden de magnitud. 

Pero te invito a ver el thread de ILO, una ciudad comparable con Juliaca en términos de población pero bastante más ordenada. 


Mira te lo pongo así, todo se trata de costumbres, no te ofendas pero en serio yo no podría vivir en Juliaca, el hecho de que esté todo tarrajeado, limpio, bien cuidado y ordenado es algo intrínsico e inalienable a mí, donde sea que yo viva, vas a ver que voy a intentar emular estas características, de hecho, si tuviera que vivir en Juliaca me haría amigo de mis vecinos, poco a poco y los convencería de que deben tarrajear sus casas, mantener sus jardines, formar una junta vecinal para poner presión a la municipalidad y que mantenga nuestra cuadra bien limpia, etc.

Son estas costumbres lo que hacen que los lugares donde vive gente como yo estén bien cuidados, no es un esfuerzo, simplemente así es natural para nosotros no podríamos vivir de otra manera, seamos pobres o ricos, comerciantes o trabajadores.


----------



## Frankuervo

No entiendo , por que los Señores Jualiaqueños/Puneños, cada vez que se les hace un comentario/critica, contestan refiriéndose a la procedencia del que hizo el comentario...en vez que pronunciarse al respecto de su ciudad... 

Bueno, no hay fotos, no hay nada..


----------



## nestorpaul

Celdur said:


> Nestorpaul, para que cambie Juliaca no se nececita que venga Plaza Vea ni ningún inversionista, solo nececita que los mismos pobladores tarrajeen sus casas, acaso Plaza Vea o Ripley les va a tarrajear sus casas?
> No las construyan al borde de la vereda, tienen que dejar un espacio para el jardín, deben TENER jardines, exigir a la municipalidad que construya parques y mantenga limpia las calles. Ampliar las avenidas y ordenar el tránsito, etc.
> 
> Todo esto se puede hacer desde YA, el hecho de que haya comercio no justifica el desorden y el caos en una ciudad.
> Como dijo JmC, Lima es una ciudad gigante hay de todo y de hecho es mucho más segura que las otras capitales Latinoamericanas, no se puede comparar con Juliaca está en otro orden de magnitud.
> 
> Pero te invito a ver el thread de ILO, una ciudad comparable con Juliaca en términos de población pero bastante más ordenada.
> 
> 
> Mira te lo pongo así, todo se trata de costumbres, no te ofendas pero en serio yo no podría vivir en Juliaca, el hecho de que esté todo tarrajeado, limpio, bien cuidado y ordenado es algo intrínsico e inalienable a mí, donde sea que yo viva, vas a ver que voy a intentar emular estas características, de hecho, si tuviera que vivir en Juliaca me haría amigo de mis vecinos, poco a poco y los convencería de que deben tarrajear sus casas, mantener sus jardines, formar una junta vecinal para poner presión a la municipalidad y que mantenga nuestra cuadra bien limpia, etc.
> 
> Son estas costumbres lo que hacen que los lugares donde vive gente como yo estén bien cuidados, no es un esfuerzo, simplemente así es natural para nosotros no podríamos vivir de otra manera, seamos pobres o ricos, comerciantes o trabajadores.


Para Celdur :, bueno yo pienso que si vienen mas inversionistas que se dediquen a todo lo que es costruccion en Juliaca van a querer adquirir productos para mejorar su casa eso pienso yo, imaginate solamente que venga Ace Home o Sodimac a Juliaca de echo que la mayor parte de la poblacion va querer arreglar su casa ya que estas empresas aunque son chilenas saben llegar al usuario final tal como lo hacen en Lima en Juliaca falta mas planeamiento estrategico creo yo en lo que es vender y ofrecer productos para arreglar la casa y materiales de costruccion y solo cuando venga un inversionista dedicado a eso como las empresas antes mencionadas se lograra eso..mira celdur te pongo un ejemplo ahora que estuve construyendo mi casa me di cuenta que todo los materiales de construccion se venden por camionadas imaginate que cuando queria tarrajear mi pared que tenia 30 m2 mas o menos tuve que comprar todo un camion y creo que es ahi porque la mayor gente no se preocupa en tarrajear porque no le sale a cuenta y lo que es peor que la municipalidad no permite dejar que este por bastante tiempo los materiales en la calle entonces imaginate...por cierto tengo unos amigos que trabajan en dichas empresas (Sodimac y Ace home center) y estan viendo eso en Juliaca ya les comente sobre todo esto y haran pronto un estudio de mercado para poder llegar pronto a Juliaca tal como las empresas que ya tienen a Juliaca en sus proyectos....

Para otras personas:

Si no les gusta Juliaca porque piden fotos ...


----------



## DoctorZero

A ver...

Ace Home Center no llegará a Juliaca porque como cadena ya casi ni existe, salvo en el Jockey Plaza. La que iría es Maestro Home Center, cadena sucesora que, por cierto, es tan peruana como las casas sin tarrajear de las fotos anteriores.

Me queda claro que hay mucho por hacer en este país.


----------



## Digary

nestorpaul said:


> Para Celdur :, bueno yo pienso que si vienen mas inversionistas que se dediquen a todo lo que es costruccion en Juliaca van a querer adquirir productos para mejorar su casa eso pienso yo, imaginate solamente que venga Ace Home o Sodimac a Juliaca de echo que la mayor parte de la poblacion va querer arreglar su casa ya que estas empresas aunque son chilenas saben llegar al usuario final tal como lo hacen en Lima en Juliaca falta mas planeamiento estrategico creo yo en lo que es vender y ofrecer productos para arreglar la casa y materiales de costruccion y solo cuando venga un inversionista dedicado a eso como las empresas antes mencionadas se lograra eso..mira celdur te pongo un ejemplo ahora que estuve construyendo mi casa me di cuenta que todo los materiales de construccion se venden por camionadas imaginate que cuando queria tarrajear mi pared que tenia 30 m2 mas o menos tuve que comprar todo un camion y creo que es ahi porque la mayor gente no se preocupa en tarrajear porque no le sale a cuenta y lo que es peor que la municipalidad no permite dejar que este por bastante tiempo los materiales en la calle entonces imaginate...por cierto tengo unos amigos que trabajan en dichas empresas (Sodimac y Ace home center) y estan viendo eso en Juliaca ya les comente sobre todo esto y haran pronto un estudio de mercado para poder llegar pronto a Juliaca tal como las empresas que ya tienen a Juliaca en sus proyectos....
> 
> Para otras personas:
> 
> Si no les gusta Juliaca porque piden fotos ...


Nestor, que tal de nuevo, para que haya demanda de productos para el tarrajeo, tejas, pinturas, hasta jardines, se necesita que las mismas personas lo requieran, y en mi opinión sólo con ver las fotos de las panorámicas, parece que la gente ya se acostumbró a ese tipo de casas. Así ni Maestro Home Center va a tener interés de entrar en un mercado como en Juliaca.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

Celdur said:


> Nestorpaul, para que cambie Juliaca no se nececita que venga Plaza Vea ni ningún inversionista, solo nececita que los mismos pobladores tarrajeen sus casas, acaso Plaza Vea o Ripley les va a tarrajear sus casas?
> No las construyan al borde de la vereda, tienen que dejar un espacio para el jardín, deben TENER jardines, exigir a la municipalidad que construya parques y mantenga limpia las calles. Ampliar las avenidas y ordenar el tránsito, etc.
> 
> Todo esto se puede hacer desde YA, el hecho de que haya comercio no justifica el desorden y el caos en una ciudad.
> Como dijo JmC, Lima es una ciudad gigante hay de todo y de hecho es mucho más segura que las otras capitales Latinoamericanas, no se puede comparar con Juliaca está en otro orden de magnitud.
> 
> Pero te invito a ver el thread de ILO, una ciudad comparable con Juliaca en términos de población pero bastante más ordenada.
> 
> 
> Mira te lo pongo así, todo se trata de costumbres, no te ofendas pero en serio yo no podría vivir en Juliaca, el hecho de que esté todo tarrajeado, limpio, bien cuidado y ordenado es algo intrínsico e inalienable a mí, donde sea que yo viva, vas a ver que voy a intentar emular estas características, de hecho, si tuviera que vivir en Juliaca me haría amigo de mis vecinos, poco a poco y los convencería de que deben tarrajear sus casas, mantener sus jardines, formar una junta vecinal para poner presión a la municipalidad y que mantenga nuestra cuadra bien limpia, etc.
> 
> Son estas costumbres lo que hacen que los lugares donde vive gente como yo estén bien cuidados, no es un esfuerzo, simplemente así es natural para nosotros no podríamos vivir de otra manera, seamos pobres o ricos, comerciantes o trabajadores.


este comentario resume todo las dudass, para que juliaca cambie, o puno ciudad mejore, en cuestion a la infraestructura de su ciudad no es que lleguen inversionistas, sino la gente debe cambiar la forma de pensar...

en juliaca sucede esto porque el 90% de su poblacion esta compuesto por gente migrante de los campos...ellos se conforman con tener una casa, no diseñan con un arquitecto, y lo dejan sin tarrajear, el modelo clasico de casas, es el cuadradro de dos pisos, sin espacio para un arbol o para estacionar un auto...

no me gusta el concepto que tienen de infraestructura...

pero menos mal que va mejorando las nuevas generaciones si se dan cuenta de ese detalle de la ciudades...

cuando yo vivia en puno, si tenia mi casa pintada, yo les recomiendo darse una vuelta por chanu chanu, villa del lago...alli si la mayoria de casas estan pintadas y tienen un buen modelo...con areas verdes...


----------



## ALTIPLANO

Frankuervo said:


> No entiendo , por que los Señores Jualiaqueños/Puneños, cada vez que se les hace un comentario/critica, contestan refiriéndose a la procedencia del que hizo el comentario...en vez que pronunciarse al respecto de su ciudad...
> 
> Bueno, no hay fotos, no hay nada..


bueno cuando se critica con fundamento, yo no hago problema y me refiero a tu ciudad, pero cuando comentas sin razon alli si, es justo decir que mires tu zona antes de pasar a otra zona...

PD: me refiero cuando hiciste el comentario de que puno es una ciudad horrible (una idea muy extrema de tu parte)

pero en este caso, no me parece que nestor meta un secuestro en san isidro en el tema, no tiene lugar el comentario...parece comentario de niño...SIN FUNDAMENTO


----------



## koko cusco

el problema con Juliaca es la cultura de la gente como en todo nuestro país nos hemos acostumbrado a esta regidos por la ley de la selva ... cada quien hace lo que mejor le parece ...

Hoy se me antoja construir un cuarto nuevo ... lo hago según mi parecer... no gasto en tarrajeos de medianeras ...para que?? esa es nuestra mentalidad...

Mientras eso no cambie la informalidad seguirá reinando a todo nivel en este país... La arquitectura es tan solo un reflejo de lo que ocurre con nuestra sociedad informal...

El problema de este país es su incultura... y eso se puede ver en todas nuestras ciudades en diferente medida claro está.


----------



## Frankuervo

ALTIPLANO said:


> bueno cuando se critica con fundamento, yo no hago problema y me refiero a tu ciudad, pero cuando comentas sin razon alli si, es justo decir que mires tu zona antes de pasar a otra zona...
> 
> PD: me refiero cuando hiciste el comentario de que puno es una ciudad horrible (una idea muy extrema de tu parte)
> 
> pero en este caso, no me parece que nestor meta un secuestro en san isidro en el tema, no tiene lugar el comentario...parece comentario de niño...SIN FUNDAMENTO


Creo que hay bastante fundamento, para calificar a Puno (ciudad) y Juliaca como horribles... Podrías detallarnos tus fundamentos para rectificar mi opinion?...

PD: Tendré que vivir en Dubai para criticar tu ciudad?...


----------



## ALTIPLANO

Frankuervo said:


> Creo que hay bastante fundamento, para calificar a Puno (ciudad) y Juliaca como horribles... Podrías detallarnos tus fundamentos para rectificar mi opinion?...
> 
> PD: Tendré que vivir en Dubai para criticar tu ciudad?...


la cuestion no es que yo diga las razones, si tu comenzaste, deberias ser tu, quien diga, cuando se considera a una ciudad horrible (con ese termino horrible, sin ningun termino medio o derivacion, tu dijiste horrible, ahora justifica el comentario...de alli recien yo podre refutar tu comentario....


----------



## JaVPrO

Hagamos una Teletón para tarrajear todas las casas de Juliaca....

Muy aparte, las inversiones llegarán a Juliaca mientras vaya reduciéndose el contrabando. Es difícil, ya que allá incluso los propios pobladores bloquean las carreteras y rodean a la policía cuando esta detiene a camiones que llevan mercadería de contrabando... 

Cuando en Juliaca haya las mismas condiciones de hay en otras ciudades, las inversiones empezarán a llegar rápidamente porque dinero sí hay. Otra cosa son las costumbres....


----------



## LordiHard

Fotitos de Halloween espero no me las borre el moderador..je


----------



## cmonzonc

Por qué no nos traes fotos del interior de la iglesia que posteaste en la página anterior.


----------



## LordiHard

camaritas de seguridad y semaforitos contadores


----------



## LordiHard

Marcimex algo asi como un pequeño saga falabella jeje


----------



## LordiHard

El estadio de juliaca Guillermo Briceño Rosa Medina


----------



## LordiHard

mas fotitos


----------



## LordiHard

Con Ustedes UANCV ciudad universitaria cede central juliaca


----------



## koko cusco

cmonzonc said:


> Por qué no nos traes fotos del interior de la iglesia que posteaste en la página anterior.


+10 PD: Buenas fotos


----------



## LordiHard

Ciudad Universitaria UANCV JULIACA


----------



## LordiHard

Futura Biblioteca UANCV JULIACA


----------



## LordiHard

UANCV JULIACA Medicina humana y su propia faculta pronto se inaugurara sera la mas avanza de la region puno


----------



## LordiHard

UANCV JULIACA CLINICA ODONTOLOGICA LA MAS COMPLETA DE LA REGION TIENE LABORATORIO DE RAYOS X MAS DE 200 CAMILLAS PARA HACER CURACIONES Y ENDODONCIAS Y ATIENDE A TODA LA GENTE DE LA ZONA NORTE GRANDE MI UANCV


----------



## LordiHard

UANCV JULIACA Facultad CIENCIAS ADMINISTRATIVAS


----------



## cmonzonc

Que crimen al buen gusto la arquitectura de esa universidad.


----------



## LordiHard

al menos es mejor que la tipicas cajas de la unsa


----------



## LordiHard

REAL PLAZA JULIACA PEE


----------



## LordiHard

UANCV JULIACA EDIFICIO CENTRAL COMEDOR TIENDAS MENORES Y ADMINISTRATIVAS


----------



## LordiHard

UANCV JULIACA SEDE CENTRAL INGENIERIA CIVIL


----------



## LordiHard

YA SACARON EL PROYECTO DE LA AUTOPISTA DE LA SALIDA AREQUIPA TRAERE FOTITOS


----------



## aqpboy45

LordiHard said:


> al menos es mejor que la tipicas cajas de la unsa


Qué tiene que ver la UNSA acá? simplemente acepten que ese pabellón está muy recargado y va contra el buen gustokay:


----------



## LordiHard

la uancv tambien tiene su filial en arequipa  

arequipa juliaca juliaca arequipa ciudades hermanas


----------



## LordiHard

UANCV JULIACA ESTADIO MUNUMENTAL EN CONSTRUCCION


----------



## LordiHard

kop


----------



## Celdur

Ya no critiquen tanto, está comenzando está ciudad a mejorar poco a poco. 

Una pregunta, como comenzó el dinamismo comercial de Juliaca? siempre fué así? por qué tan diferente de el resto de Puno, que tienen los juliaqueños que los hace tan buenos para crear riqueza


----------



## invasorzim

LordiHard said:


> UANCV JULIACA ESTADIO MUNUMENTAL EN CONSTRUCCION


Van a construir todo el estadio o sera por etapas? y de cuanta capcidad va a ser?


----------



## ALTIPLANO

aqpboy45 said:


> Qué tiene que ver la UNSA acá? simplemente acepten que ese pabellón está muy recargado y va contra el buen gustokay:


si fueran simples cajas de concreto tambien se diria 
que mediocre diseños
pero como siempre debemos hacer de criticados 
pues que no se diga mas
total no somos los unicos es un problema de arquitectura nacional

aun asi no se salva de criticas el diseño de edificios en la ANDINA 
el estadio sobretodo tiene muchos detalles
que saturan su presentacion


----------



## ALTIPLANO

Celdur said:


> Ya no critiquen tanto, está comenzando está ciudad a mejorar poco a poco.
> 
> Una pregunta, como comenzó el dinamismo comercial de Juliaca? siempre fué así? por qué tan diferente de el resto de Puno, que tienen los juliaqueños que los hace tan buenos para crear riqueza


juliaca crece comercialmente en las primeras decadas del siglo anterior

al ser eje entre la ruta comercial de la paz-puno-cusco y arequipa-puno-cusco

era paso obligado juliaca, asi fue creciendo esta ciudad capto bastante migracion desde el campo

y por eso poblacionalmente duplico a la capital de la region
ademas de las bondades de sus terrenos 

puno esta encerrado en una bahia
y no es el centro de comercio puneño entre arequipa y cusco

ese titulo es de juliaca: *ciudad comercial *


----------



## ALTIPLANO

invasorzim said:


> Van a construir todo el estadio o sera por etapas? y de cuanta capcidad va a ser?


sera por etapas

y la capacidad es de 40 000 creo


----------



## Celdur

Muchas gracias por la explicación, entonces Juliaca es el centro comercial geográfico de Puno y por eso atrae a los mejores emprendedores de la región, ok ya entendí.


----------



## janco

ohh juliaca cada dia mejor el estadio me guta


----------



## ALTIPLANO

Celdur said:


> Muchas gracias por la explicación, entonces Juliaca es el centro comercial geográfico de Puno y por eso atrae a los mejores emprendedores de la región, ok ya entendí.


si eso mismo 

tu lo resumiste en dos lineas


----------



## JUANJOS

Celdur said:


> Muchas gracias por la explicación, entonces Juliaca es el centro comercial geográfico de Puno y por eso atrae a los mejores emprendedores de la región, ok ya entendí.


Es un buen resumen solo modificaria... que no atrae a los mejores emprendedores de la region, solo pondria emprendedores en su mayoria de la zona norte, por respeto a los empresarios que no le sacan la vuelta al fisco y que hacen patria siguiendo y estando en la legalidad


----------



## LordiHard

amigo juanjos informate bien que apesar de la informalidad juliaca es que mas aporta en tributos a la sunat es la que mas da y la que menos recibe porque todo se lo gastan en puno ciudad......




JUANJOS said:


> Es un buen resumen solo modificaria... que no atrae a los mejores emprendedores de la region, solo pondria emprendedores en su mayoria de la zona norte, por respeto a los empresarios que no le sacan la vuelta al fisco y que hacen patria siguiendo y estando en la legalidad


----------



## JUANJOS

LordiHard said:


> amigo juanjos informate bien que apesar de la informalidad juliaca es que mas aporta en tributos a la sunat es la que mas da y la que menos recibe porque todo se lo gastan en puno ciudad......


Como dije estas equivocado otra vez, Caracoto (cemento sur) y Antauta (Minsur) son las que mas aporta, si quieres ve a la Sunat y pregunta


----------



## LordiHard

mas obras y fotos -----


----------



## LordiHard

sera por etapas mi estimado amigo invasorzim 

mas info....
:horse:
Localización: Juliaca (Ciudad Universitaria UANCV) - Perú
Superficie: Gramado Natural 
Capacidad: 40.000 espectadores 
Propietario: Universidad Andina N.C.V. Juliaca



invasorzim said:


> Van a construir todo el estadio o sera por etapas? y de cuanta capcidad va a ser?


----------



## mkografo

LordiHard said:


> UANCV JULIACA ESTADIO MUNUMENTAL EN CONSTRUCCION


Lordi que esperas para abrirle un thread propio al Estadio de la UANCV?, en el Perú no se construyen estadios al por mayor.


----------



## invasorzim

Gracias por la respuesta. Y si, el estadio merece thread propio.


----------



## LordiHard

si abrimos otro thread seria como divide y conquistaras seria como cortar trocitos tras trocitos mejor los mantengo informado aqui ....


----------



## Romeo2201

"estadio wolverine" 

Bueno, esperaremos x mas fotos y noticias de este estadio


----------



## LordiHard

muy bueno tu sentido del humor pero parece un estadio orco del warcraft de dota jeje
:lol:


Romeo2201 said:


> "estadio wolverine"
> 
> Bueno, esperaremos x mas fotos y noticias de este estadio


----------



## LordiHard

Universidad Alas Peruanas Juliaca Futuro Campus Universitario y actualmente donde esta funcionando ,,,,,










Futuro Campus en la salida Arequipa al otro año empiezan las obras



















Actualmente funciona en este colegio Santa Elena que se traslado a su otro local tambien traere fotos quedo bien ...tiene un estilo sajon


----------



## ALTIPLANO

esta bonito ese colegio

si la mayoria de construcciones fueran asi

seria realmente bueno el lugar


----------



## LordiHard

UpeU Juliaca Unas Fotos del Campus...Y sus nuevos Pabellones de Enfermeria y contabilidad 




















ENFERMERIA





























CONTABILIDAD



















SEGURO QUE RECLAMARAN ARBOLITOS PORQUE SE VE TODO SECO PUES YA ESTAN PLANTANDO ARBOLITOS


----------



## LordiHard

Bueno Se viene un boom de las construcciones en juliaca y tambien en la parte energetica Primero la UNAJ ciudad universitaria que estara por la salida Huancane y luego el gaseoducto surperuano que vendra desde cuzco y tendra su ramal en juliaca ..........


----------



## *asterix*

en juliaca crece el ichu? que frio


----------



## engel_24

cuando no juanjos queriendo minimizar a juliacahno: pero la realidad es otra, me alegra mucho que haya mucha construccion en juliaca de a poco se avanzando.:banana:


----------



## engel_24

*asterix* said:


> en juliaca crece el ichu? que frio


en todo el altiplano crece ichu y juliaca esta en medio del altiplano puneño.:lol:


----------



## LordiHard

si hace frio si no huviera el lago titicaca haria mas frio aparte del ichu tambien crece la quinua jeje..


----------



## *asterix*

engel_24 said:


> en todo el altiplano crece ichu y juliaca esta en medio del altiplano puneño.:lol:


aqui el ichu crece en las alturas, por eso para mi se me hace muy raro que dentro del area urbana crezca ichu, gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## engel_24

Bueno juliaca se encuentra a una altitud de 3824 msnm es logico que cresca ichu pero en la misma ciudad no crece por que no lo dejan.


----------



## LordiHard

vamos traigan fotitos ps amigos.....


----------



## MisteryWorld

muy buenas fotos


----------



## LordiHard

Juliaca Pone Urb. La Rinconada se viene un Hilo de fotos de esta zona La Rinconada...Es una pequeña clinica y centro de cardiologia...


----------



## engel_24

Seria bueno tambien que haya programas que incentiven para que siembren mas arboles en todas partes de la ciudad, incluyendo los cerros aledaños seria chevere.


----------



## Carlosmair

Engel estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, se deberia llenar todo con arboles, todos los montes aledaños. No solo por estetica sino tambien por salud, y por mejorar el clima de la ciudad de Juliaca, pues tiene que ver mucho con la retencion de humedad que hace mucha falta en juliaca, que es tierra seca.


----------



## LordiHard

Este thread es de arquitectura


----------



## LordiHard

Ohhh Ripley y Saga Falabella tendria que ver con mis propios ojitos pero nada sorprende en esta vida, Sodimac esta perdiendo dinero tendria buen retail en juliaca juliaca avanzas y avanzas en fin julis..


----------



## engel_24

hace tiempo que se viene especulando esa informacion, espero que se concrete seria genial.:banana:


----------



## LordiHard

clarooo un ripley en juliaca ohhh pero nuestro gran mercado juliaqueño es mejor jeje..


----------



## LordiHard

Las proximas tiendas para la ampliacion serian estas ..... y tengo fuentes como este....

PeruRetail.com
Promart tendrá hasta 5 tiendas en el 2012

El plan de la nueva tienda de mejoramiento del hogar es seguir complementando la oferta *de los ‘malls’ de Real Plaza *y expandirse en provincias.
Promart se enfrentará a Sodimac, del grupo Falabella, con una apuesta por precios bajos, y a Maestro, de Enfoca, que se concentra en los especialistas. “No perderemos de vista a los especialistas, tendremos precios competitivos y un servicio de venta a empresas que proveerá también a las firmas del holding”, indicó Alfredo Endruhn, gerente comercial de Promart.


----------



## engel_24

Es mas que seguro que el real plaza juliaca, hara su ampliacion de eso no hay duda.:banana:


----------



## LordiHard

En Juliaca este año fue de muchos cambios, primero plaza vea luego el real plaza .. tener un mall es genial .....


El Arbolito es descomunal siempre las vi en arquipa en lima pero ahora en el RPJ




















Los muñequitos 













El Nacimiento


----------



## LordiHard

Pequeño pero tiene su estiloo, quien dijo que en juliaca no pintamos nuestras casas jajaja


----------



## LordiHard

Juliaca por fin tendra su playa seguro que la llamaran playa San Roman , bueno esta parte del Lago Titicaca es la menos contaminada nadie bota sus desagues al lago. Juliaca crecera mas con esto jejeje...











Proyecto del alcalde de Juliaca convertir esto en un bello balneario 




































Lo que me gusta de escallani es que puedes hecharte agua en la cara del Lago Titicaca y es azulita y limpia ...


----------



## engel_24

interesante seria genial que este distrito se uniera a la provincia de San Roman y que se hagan proyectos por esos lugares, por las fotos se ve muy cheveres esas playas, el entorno, el azul del lago, hermozo realmente.:banana::banana:


----------



## engel_24

: Eek2:


----------



## LordiHard

Claro amigo solo falta que el distrito de pusi se hagan votos y listo ....


----------



## engel_24

Asu... osea que va a ver una consulta popular, mmmmm... interesante, ya veremos que pasa.


----------



## jos_24

Interesante noticia, pero ya se vera que sucedera mas adelante... nada esta dicho aun.:cheers:


----------



## marin1

ok


----------



## marin1

JUANJOS said:


> Como dije estas equivocado otra vez, Caracoto (cemento sur) y Antauta (Minsur) son las que mas aporta, si quieres ve a la Sunat y pregunta


*¡¡¡ LADRAN SANCHO ....
....SEÑAL QUE AVANZAMOS ¡¡¡*:banana:


----------



## reino de ancat

[yuotube] =yvhOlvUb-Yw[/yuotube]


----------



## jos_24

marin1 said:


> *¡¡¡ LADRAN SANCHO ....
> ....SEÑAL QUE AVANZAMOS ¡¡¡*:banana:


Eso no es novedad, siempre tratan de poner excusas a la importancia de esta ciudad.hno:


----------



## ALTIPLANO

marin1 said:


> *¡¡¡ LADRAN SANCHO ....
> ....SEÑAL QUE AVANZAMOS ¡¡¡*:banana:


decir la verdad 
puede ser motivo para picarse?

Te hago recordar que hay moderadores
y a este paso dudo mucho que vayas a durar mas de un mes en este foro
si sigues en esas condiciones de mandar indirectas
para provocar discusiones


----------



## jos_24

Parece que fueron otros los que se picaron jeje.


----------



## LordiHard

la recaudacion de este año....


----------



## jos_24

Interesante... pero creo que se podria recaudar mucho mas, pero de todas formas en una buena noticia para juliaca.:banana:


----------



## jos_24

Autoridades de Pusi solicitan pertenecer a la provincia de San Román
Compartir

El alcalde del distrito de Pusi, Jorge Gutiérrez Aquise, señaló que existe un acuerdo de concejo municipal para que su localidad se incorpore a la provincia de San Román, ante el olvido de las autoridades de la provincia de Huancané a cuya jurisdicción actualmente pertenecen.
Los regidores del distrito de Pusi aprobaron un acuerdo municipal para pertenecer a la provincia de San Román, y en estos momentos los presidentes de las comunidades campesinas vienen firmando un memorial para respaldar dicho documento, indicó.
Dijo que ya conversó sobre el tema con el alcalde de la Municipalidad Provincial de San Román – Juliaca, David Mamani Paricahua, quien mostró su predisposición y apoyó la iniciativa de los pobladores de Pusi.
“El alcalde David Mamani está de acuerdo porque la provincia de San Román tendrá acceso al lago Titicaca mediante el distrito de Pusi”, señaló.


----------



## JUANJOS

jos_24 said:


> Autoridades de Pusi solicitan pertenecer a la provincia de San Román
> Compartir
> 
> El alcalde del distrito de Pusi, Jorge Gutiérrez Aquise, señaló que existe un acuerdo de concejo municipal para que su localidad se incorpore a la provincia de San Román, ante el olvido de las autoridades de la provincia de Huancané a cuya jurisdicción actualmente pertenecen.
> Los regidores del distrito de Pusi aprobaron un acuerdo municipal para pertenecer a la provincia de San Román, y en estos momentos los presidentes de las comunidades campesinas vienen firmando un memorial para respaldar dicho documento, indicó.
> Dijo que ya conversó sobre el tema con el alcalde de la Municipalidad Provincial de San Román  Juliaca, David Mamani Paricahua, quien mostró su predisposición y apoyó la iniciativa de los pobladores de Pusi.
> El alcalde David Mamani está de acuerdo porque la provincia de San Román tendrá acceso al lago Titicaca mediante el distrito de Pusi, señaló.


Este es solo un tema politico que genera su alcalde para empañar su mala gestion, asi pertenesca a cualquier provincia si este no genera proyectos nunca habra obras, quiere que otro haga su trabajo.

Y al final por el numero de poblacion que tiene no afectaria en nada los presupuestos de la provincia de San Roman, pero si a Huancane.

Estos diarios sus articulos lo unico que generan son desinformacion como si pusi estaria en otro pais o region como si a los pobladores de juliaca nos les permitirian su ingreso o inversion, en fin... temas politicos que tienen otro tinte politico y economico.

Deverian investigar acerca de los terrenos de esa zona a nombre de quien esta y a quien beneficiaria


----------



## alvarobendezu

Es inaceptable todo lo que sucede en contra de Rosario Ponce y es culpa de los medios de comunicación, mediocres por cierto, y varios peruanos insensatos.
Se debería de proceder a mecanismos legales con indemnizaciones de por medio.


----------



## chamo

No entiendo como la gente de juliaca puede estar feliz de vivir en una ciudad tan desordenada y descuidada.


----------



## Robert.Ch

Asu!!! se ve que en 1920 Juliaca era mucho mejor que ahora! increible como una ciudad en vez de avanzar empeora en el tiempo!
No entiendo como el gobierno regional con todos los ingresos que tienen no hacen algo por hacer un cambio radical y mejorar el aspecto de la ciudad entrada principal a la region de Puno...dotarla de infraestructura basica, mejorar su estetica....y comenzar a educar a sus pobladores...enseñarles que en vez de gastarse 1000 dolares en tragos y polleras hagan algo por mejorar su calidad de vida, mejorar sus viviendas, sus costumbres, enseñarles que demostrando que son gente centrada y no conflictiva pueden atraer turistas y asi hacer crecer esta industria que podria mejorar mas aun los ingresos de los pobladores, etc.....
La Region Puno necesita un Makeover urgente!!!
y no me digan que plata no hay!


----------



## chamo

Hace tiempo me parece que escuche que Puno queria ser independiente, bueno yo creo los deberian dejar.


----------



## LordiHard

*Juliaca se hiso sola .... *


----------



## ALTIPLANO

Robert.Ch said:


> Asu!!! se ve que en 1920 Juliaca era mucho mejor que ahora! increible como una ciudad en vez de avanzar empeora en el tiempo!
> No entiendo como el gobierno regional con todos los ingresos que tienen no hacen algo por hacer un cambio radical y mejorar el aspecto de la ciudad entrada principal a la region de Puno...dotarla de infraestructura basica, mejorar su estetica....y comenzar a educar a sus pobladores...enseñarles que en vez de gastarse 1000 dolares en tragos y polleras hagan algo por mejorar su calidad de vida, mejorar sus viviendas, sus costumbres, enseñarles que demostrando que son gente centrada y no conflictiva pueden atraer turistas y asi hacer crecer esta industria que podria mejorar mas aun los ingresos de los pobladores, etc.....
> La Region Puno necesita un Makeover urgente!!!
> y no me digan que plata no hay!


el presupuesto del gobierno regional o los municipios no se pueden utilzar sin antes enviar un proyecto de inversion A LIMA de nuevo el centralismo

EN PUNO Y EN JULIACA ya se mejoraron las entradas EN JULIACA esta la autopista salida a puno y la autopista saldia a arequipa esta en construccion

en PUNO se amplio la via en 4 carriles con veredas y un parque SALIDA A BOLIVIA

y por la zona de salida a juliaca tambien se asfalto y señalizo hace tres años

YO PIENSO QUE USTED AL DECIR MEJORAR EL INGRESO SE REFIERE A MEJORAR LAS CASAS que estan al ingreso

pero esa ya no es responsabilidad del municipio sino de las invasiones gente de los campos que busca donde vivir Y ASI EMPIEZAN de cero en la ciudad con casas poco bonitas

PERO pienso que la entrada a LIMA es mas feo aun digo esto por las inmensas barriadas DE ESTERAS Y CARTONES el mismo cerro san cristobal no es un ejemplo en la misma capital

EL GOBIERNO o EL MUNICPIO limeño deberia hacer algo para trasladar a otra parte a esa poblacion O TAL VEZ PLANTAR decenas de arboles para camuflar ese lugar que se ve desde la MISMA PLAZA digo esto porque el año pasado VISITE LIMA y pense que era el ejemplo de ciudad

PERO SI LA MISMA CAPITAL TIENE ESTOS PROBLEMAS
con razon otras ciduades tienen los mismos problemas de urbanismo


----------



## ALTIPLANO

LordiHard said:


> eh gracias mas bien traete fotitos de los diferentes concursos ..... ^^


fotos o videos del carnaval juliaqueño?


----------



## ALTIPLANO

ALTIPLANO said:


> el presupuesto del gobierno regional o los municipios no se pueden utilzar sin antes enviar un proyecto de inversion A LIMA de nuevo el centralismo
> 
> EN PUNO Y EN JULIACA ya se mejoraron las entradas EN JULIACA esta la autopista salida a puno y la autopista saldia a arequipa esta en construccion
> 
> en PUNO se amplio la via en 4 carriles con veredas y un parque SALIDA A BOLIVIA
> 
> y por la zona de salida a juliaca tambien se asfalto y señalizo hace tres años
> 
> YO PIENSO QUE USTED AL DECIR MEJORAR EL INGRESO SE REFIERE A MEJORAR LAS CASAS que estan al ingreso
> 
> pero esa ya no es responsabilidad del municipio sino de las invasiones gente de los campos que busca donde vivir Y ASI EMPIEZAN de cero en la ciudad con casas poco bonitas
> 
> PERO pienso que la entrada a LIMA es mas feo aun digo esto por las inmensas barriadas DE ESTERAS Y CARTONES el mismo cerro san cristobal no es un ejemplo en la misma capital
> 
> EL GOBIERNO o EL MUNICPIO limeño deberia hacer algo para trasladar a otra parte a esa poblacion O TAL VEZ PLANTAR decenas de arboles para camuflar ese lugar que se ve desde la MISMA PLAZA digo esto porque el año pasado VISITE LIMA y pense que era el ejemplo de ciudad
> 
> PERO SI LA MISMA CAPITAL TIENE ESTOS PROBLEMAS
> con razon otras ciduades tienen los mismos problemas de urbanismo


me rectifico usted hace referencia a toda la ciudad
TIENE TODA LA RAZON hay mucho por mejorar
pero pienso que eso se viene haciendo

LORDI conoce mas de las obras en los ultimos años PISCINAS AUTOPISTA CENTROS COMERCIALES PARQUES 

aunque los dos principales problemas de juliaca todavia siguen de pie TARRAJEO Y COMERCIO AMBULATORIO

pienso que si solucionaran esos dos problemas puntuales la opinion de todos cambiaria mucho


----------



## chincha rock

ALTIPLANO said:


> me rectifico usted hace referencia a toda la ciudad
> TIENE TODA LA RAZON hay mucho por mejorar
> pero pienso que eso se viene haciendo
> 
> LORDI conoce mas de las obras en los ultimos años PISCINAS AUTOPISTA CENTROS COMERCIALES PARQUES
> 
> aunque los dos principales problemas de juliaca todavia siguen de pie TARRAJEO Y COMERCIO AMBULATORIO
> 
> pienso que si solucionaran esos dos problemas puntuales la opinion de todos cambiaria mucho


+1


----------



## mkografo

Los problemas q presenta Juliaca también se presenta en TODAS(en mayor o menor escala) las ciudades del Perú, q algunos foristas piensen q sus ciudades son solo los distritos "bonitos" q fotografiamos es su problema, la realidad la sabemos todos y ojala q cada vez nuestras ciudades crezcan cada vez con mas planificación para dejar de ver tantas casas sin tarrajear y calles sin asfalto.


----------



## Carlosmair

chamo said:


> Hace tiempo me parece que escuche que Puno queria ser independiente, bueno yo creo los deberian dejar.


Chamo, Juliaca crecio rapidamente y sin el apoyo del gobierno, con malos alcaldes, con conflictos, y teniendo al gobierno regional en su contra, que podemos esperar asi.

Sin embargo, aun asi Juliaca crece, pero espero que con el aumento de poblacion, y asi tambien de gente profesional mas capacitada, es posible que se llegue a mejorar mucho.

Pero muchas obras de inversion se han paralizado por culpa de los alcaldes, regidores, trabajadores municipales (no todos, pero muchos alli tan solo viven robando), el gobierno regional (que se interpone a muchos proyectos, porque quiere detener el crecimiento de Juliaca, absurdo pero cierto), etc. De esto tenemos ejemplo el Hospital Materno Infantil de Juliaca, varios años y ¿quien esta a cargo? El gobierno regional...

El problema en Juliaca (y Puno tambien, y muchas otras ciudades), es que todos buscan beneficios personales, sean de forma legitima o mediante la fuerza o robando... que se puede hacer cuando, por mas reclamos que hayan no se te escucha?


----------



## ALTIPLANO

*Informalidad, inseguridad e improvisación en la parada folclórica de Juliaca
27 de febrero de 2012 | 07:58 p.m.*

Moisés Barriga - [email protected]
Puno -

La Gran Parada Folclórica organizada por la directiva de la Fedac, terminó siendo la peor de toda la historia de Juliaca. Informalidad, improvisación, desorden y caos, fue la constante en el evento que extrañamente fue avalado a última hora por el Comité Multisectorial de San Román.

Hasta la medianoche del domingo, personal policial como del serenazgo municipal, hacían respetar el recorrido acordado por el Comité Multisectorial de San Román; sin embargo, extrañamente, la mañana de hoy, Fiscalía de Prevención del Delito y Policía Nacional se encargaron de aperturar la avenida Progreso, para dar pie al pasacalle informal de la Federación de Arte y Cultura (Fedac) de San Román, a pesar de que esta nunca realizó los trámites pertinentes.

Mientras que, el recorrido a última hora de la Fedac, estaba plagado de desorden, incomodidad para los asistentes, con trechos de aguas servidas y empozadas, el recorrido tradicional de la Parada Folclórica -acordado por el comité multisectorial-, en donde se levantaron palcos, se encontraba totalmente abandonado, lugar por donde nunca pasaron los grupos de la Fedac.

Juan José Coaquira, presidente de la Fedac, en su alocución en la avenida Progreso, sostuvo que con este nuevo recorrido "se hizo el pasacalles para el pueblo, y no para unos cuantos que lucran con ventas de sillas, y palcos".

Por su parte, el magistrado, Hernán Layme Yépez, integrante de la agrupación de folclórica de arte, Sambos Tundikes, lamentó que las diferencias entre la Fedac y la municipalidad sanromina, hayan puesto en peligro la seguridad de los asistentes, y conseguido que la fiesta se convierta en un verdadero desastre.

Sin embargo, para la mayoría de personas que fueron estafados con la venta de palcos, en el recorrido tradicional, no solamente culpan a la Fedac sino también al municipio, por no coordinar con la Federación


----------



## ALTIPLANO

tienen que mejorar para el proximo año ESE CARNAVAL


----------



## LordiHard

*Te doy la razón altiplano cada vez esta peor tanto la Fedac de juliaca como la de puno este año la parada de la candelaria termino a las 6 de la mañana con desagues colapsados y con la lluvia , ahora esto la Fedac juliaca se pelea con el municipio y con los danzarines . con todo esto Oruro se lleva la corona al ser la parada mas ordenada de las dos ojala al otro año sea mejor px si quedaremos mal a nivel nacional y internacional ... hno:*



ALTIPLANO said:


> tienen que mejorar para el proximo año ESE CARNAVAL


----------



## LordiHard

*Carnaval de Juliaca el mas extenso y fastuoso del pais , Concurso Señor Huaynaroque " Tokoro de Oro " *

*Subiendo al Apu Huaynaroque *























































*Morenada Intocables Juliaca Mia *
































































*Tobas *










*Morenada Virgen de Chapi *





































*Subiendo al cerro Huaynaroque*


----------



## engel_24

Este año si que la fedac se paso, realmente demostraron lo corrupto que son...realmente es una lastima y hasta verguenza ajena da, mucha personas llegaron exclusivamente para la parada y asi lo jodieron estos señores.hno: por otro lado los demas concursos si estubieron a la altura muy buena las organizaciones lastima que haya sido opacada.


----------



## LordiHard

*Mas fotitos pronto ... *


----------



## chincha rock

^^^^^^ Estan buenas esas tomas Lordi sigue compartiendo mas imagenes :cheers:


----------



## CondeSky1

Bonitas tus últimas fotos LORDIHARD...:banana:...Esas fotos tomadas desde aquel pequeño cerro, están fantásticas...Te felicito amigo...:cheers:.

POR OTRO LADO: No debieron utilizar a "Rosario Ponce", representando al Nó Carnavalón...hno:...Hay que tener presente amigos, que muchas veces actuamos mal, por culpa de los medios de comunicación e información; más que todo de los diarios "chicha", que no teniendo como vender, se aprovechan de una persona. Que si bien es cierto, puede tener alguna culpa, no somos nosotros los indicados, para que aprovechando una prestigiosa fiesta como es el carnaval de Juliaca: SEA OBJETO DE BURLA DE LA GENTE..Y LE PRENDAN FUEGO .Disculpen mi sinceridad, amigos de JUliaca; pero esa es mi manera de pensar...Un saludo para todos Ustedes desde la ciudad de Trujillo...:cheers:.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

LordiHard said:


> *Te doy la razón altiplano cada vez esta peor tanto la Fedac de juliaca como la de puno este año la parada de la candelaria termino a las 6 de la mañana con desagues colapsados y con la lluvia , ahora esto la Fedac juliaca se pelea con el municipio y con los danzarines . con todo esto Oruro se lleva la corona al ser la parada mas ordenada de las dos ojala al otro año sea mejor px si quedaremos mal a nivel nacional y internacional ... hno:*


tienes toda la razon 
ESTE AÑO las paradas de ambas fiestas fueron las peores de todas

PUNO: 

- cambio de ruta para mal (EMPEZAR EN EL CENTRO calles pequeñas para organizarse dificil, mas los conjuntos grandes en la parada los conjuntos salian muy distanciados ES POR ESTA RAZON que el tiempo se extendio el ultimo conjunto paso a las 4.00 am en parque pino a las 6.00 terminaron en avenida el sol)

- clima (FACTOR EXTERNO) llovio el 70% del dia en realidad llovio toda la semana lo que origino el desborde en la avenida el sol con echenique

JULIACA:

solo tengo conocimiento de las constantes disputas entre el municipio Y LA FEDAC

resultado algo inesperado decenas de serenos peleando con bailarines PARA EMPEZAR LA PARADA


----------



## carlosfelipe

Realmente lo que mas me gusta del carnaval de Juliaca es cuando se hacen los bailes en el cerro Huaynaroque, creo que asi se llama, si no corriganme.
Lamentable lo de la mala organizacion y peor lo del clima! En la region Puno hay mucho que explotar.


----------



## LordiHard

*Yo te doy una pequeña solución la parada de puno debe realizarce px la avenida costanera y la parada de juliaca por la autopista martires del 4 de noviembre , los conjuntos ya no se tardarian tanto y todo terminaria tenprano . *



ALTIPLANO said:


> tienes toda la razon
> ESTE AÑO las paradas de ambas fiestas fueron las peores de todas
> 
> PUNO:
> 
> - cambio de ruta para mal (EMPEZAR EN EL CENTRO calles pequeñas para organizarse dificil, mas los conjuntos grandes en la parada los conjuntos salian muy distanciados ES POR ESTA RAZON que el tiempo se extendio el ultimo conjunto paso a las 4.00 am en parque pino a las 6.00 terminaron en avenida el sol)
> 
> - clima (FACTOR EXTERNO) llovio el 70% del dia en realidad llovio toda la semana lo que origino el desborde en la avenida el sol con echenique
> 
> JULIACA:
> 
> solo tengo conocimiento de las constantes disputas entre el municipio Y LA FEDAC
> 
> resultado algo inesperado decenas de serenos peleando con bailarines PARA EMPEZAR LA PARADA


----------



## LordiHard

*Esto fue antes de los concursos las fraternidades y conjuntos salieron en el desfile dominical en la plaza de armas de JULIACA.*










*La señorita carnaval 2012*




































































































*AFOVIC JULIACA los caporales mas tradicionales de juliaca ... estan en todas Candelaria , Carnavales de Juliaca , Corso de la amistad de aqp ...*























































*Kullawada ...*








































































































































*Este año Fanaticos arraso con todo*
































































*El papa de morenadas en el region...*



















*Centro Cultural Andino Juliaca Conjunto tradicional que lleva el nombre de Juliaca en alto en todos los concurso se han ido hasta oruro... *






















































































































*Los Tundikes es la original con ella nacio la saya y luego los caporales..*








































































































































*Caporales San Valentin Juliaca tambien baila en todas las festividades de Juliaca , y Arequipa en su corso ..*


----------



## LordiHard

*Este año fue de las morenadas Fanaticos ..*


----------



## ALTIPLANO

me parece bien que el ejercito tenga un conjunto de caporales INCLAN

pero lo que no me parece es esa loca fanatismo por lo boliviano de los grupos juliaqueños 

nombres como fanaticos o intocables 

en fin
si hizo los meritos felicitaciones morenada fanaticos de juliaca


----------



## LordiHard

No sabes porque tienen esos nombres ????? pues son franternidades amigas intocables bolivia con intocables de juliaca hasta viene su coreografo aqui a juliaca , nosotros si reconocemos que tanto la morenada y diablada son de oruro amigo altiplano y px ello conpartimos cultura , px eso el otro año vino un cojunto de tobas de oruro a la parada son fraternidades amigas .... ^^



ALTIPLANO said:


> me parece bien que el ejercito tenga un conjunto de caporales INCLAN
> 
> pero lo que no me parece es esa loca fanatismo por lo boliviano de los grupos juliaqueños
> 
> nombres como fanaticos o intocables
> 
> en fin
> si hizo los meritos felicitaciones morenada fanaticos de juliaca


----------



## cobain4ever

LordiHard said:


> No sabes porque tienen esos nombres ????? pues son franternidades amigas intocables bolivia con intocables de juliaca hasta viene su coreografo aqui a juliaca , nosotros si reconocemos que tanto la morenada y diablada son de oruro amigo altiplano y px ello conpartimos cultura , px eso el otro año vino un cojunto de tobas de oruro a la parada son fraternidades amigas .... ^^


fuentes? lordi como siempre hablando sin tener fundamento, busca en google el origen de la diablada, por si no lo sabias tiene su origen en juli.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diablada_pune%C3%B1a]
Seria bueno que investigues antes de irte de boca como lo haces siempre.
Solo faltaria que digas que el pisco es chileno aunque ya nada me sorprende de ti.


----------



## JUANJOS

LordiHard said:


> No sabes porque tienen esos nombres ????? pues son franternidades amigas intocables bolivia con intocables de juliaca hasta viene su coreografo aqui a juliaca , nosotros si reconocemos que tanto la morenada y diablada son de oruro amigo altiplano y px ello conpartimos cultura , px eso el otro año vino un cojunto de tobas de oruro a la parada son fraternidades amigas .... ^^


Nosotros?? te atribuyes representación de la población Juliaqueña con que derecho u autorización, escribes puras incoherencias, deberías ser mas prudente en tus comentarios o hacerlos a titulo propio. 

pues tus comentarios indignarían a personas tanto Juliaqueñas y Puneñas que han dedicado parte de su vida a investigar el origen de estas danzas, ...

Totalmente indígnate tu comentario y equivocado, representas solo el pensamiento de un sector que solo genero ese Carnaval Buscando Copiar.

Dejando rezagado al autentico de la zona


----------



## ALTIPLANO

LordiHard said:


> No sabes porque tienen esos nombres ????? pues son franternidades amigas intocables bolivia con intocables de juliaca hasta viene su coreografo aqui a juliaca , nosotros si reconocemos que tanto la morenada y diablada son de oruro amigo altiplano y px ello conpartimos cultura , px eso el otro año vino un cojunto de tobas de oruro a la parada son fraternidades amigas .... ^^


mmm no me parece una explicacion convincente

me parece poco creativo poner nombres copiados 
y luego se acercan a esas fraternidades diciendo somos amigos
y queremos bailar con ustedes

yo entiendo que bloques de diferentes conjuntos participan activamente en diferentes festividades por ejemplo desde la paz llegan bloques de caporales san simon a puno

y asi tambien desde tacna un bloque de fanaticos paceños llegaron una vez para la morenada laykakota

pero eso de imitar el nombre no me parece para nada justificable

y con cuestion al origen de danzas
no es que el juliaqueño acepte
lo que pasa es que comercian en las famosas culebras por huancane con productos bolivianos

tu mas que nadie sabes que la morenada tiene un origen netamente aymara
si algun dia viajas por todo el altiplano boliviano chileno peruano aymara
te daras cuenta que en cada pueblito se baila morenada diablada kullahuada llamerada

esta situacion no esta en las manos de republicas como peru o bolivia
estas tradiciones vienen mucho antes cuando los mencionados paises ni existian

YO PIENSO QUE EL JULIAQUEÑO PIENSA ASI
quiza por no tener influencia aymara

no les nace la identidad puneña 
y no me refiero a la ciudad sino como region

ES INCREIBLE PORQUE JULIAQUEÑOS como rene calsin 
son de los primeros estudiosos que defienden la identidad puneña y peruana
es increible que pienses asi


----------



## ALTIPLANO

http://www.losandes.com.pe/Cultural/20110213/46332.html

http://www.losandes.com.pe/Sociedad/20110206/46094.html

http://perudanzas.espacioblog.com/p...lada-y-caporales-danzas-peruanas-o-bolivianas


SOLO LEA 
gracias


----------



## engel_24

La mayoria de danzas que se bailan tanto en puno como en juliaca son netamente del altiplano, (origen aymara) creo que todos saben eso... ahora que copien el nombre o no eso no tiene nada que ver con la cultura que se practica en nuestro altiplano, en puno tambien copian nombres y nadie dice nada porque a nadie le importa.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

ufff pesa mucho esta pagina

son demasiadas fotos 

lordi pesan...

un secreto es abrir y guardar sin hacer nada con paint

veras que el peso de la imagen reduce


----------



## ALTIPLANO

engel_24 said:


> La mayoria de danzas que se bailan tanto en puno como en juliaca son netamente del altiplano, (origen aymara) creo que todos saben eso... ahora que copien el nombre o no eso no tiene nada que ver con la cultura que se practica en nuestro altiplano, en puno tambien copian nombres y nadie dice nada porque a nadie le importa.


que yo sepa no existe algun conjunto que haya copiado el nombre de un conjunto boliviano

ya que en puno los conjuntos se caracterizan por el nombre del barrio

el unico conjunto que descubri con un nombre igual a un conjunto de oruro son los caporales centralistas

el conjunto fue fundado por jovenes del barrio central

pudo llamarse caporales central o caporales del barrio central

pero al denominarse una asociacion folklorica con sedes en lima arequipa cusco tacna, pues ya dejaria el apelativo de barrio central
para llamarse asociacion cultural caporales centralistas

en realidad no existe indicios grandes de una copia
porque tampoco en la actualidad se baila con canciones de ese conjunto orureño y lso trajes de los centras de puno son de estreno originales siempre

los centralistas de puno tienen su propio repertorio musical
no existe algu nexo con el conjunto orureño para argumentar sobre una posible copia

el caso de la morenada en juliaca es diferente
los fanaticos intocables proyeccion rebeldes
bailan con las canciones de esos conjuntos paceños siempre
y eso ya pasa de cuestiones de nombre 
por la cancion la vestimenta
...mucha casualidad creo entre lo juliaqueño y paceño
que levanta pequeñas dudas sobre el autoestima del danzante de morenada juliaqueña


----------



## LordiHard

amigos mas respeto al thread , todos podemos pensar y hablar diferentemente y cada quien se sentira bien diciendo lo que quiere , gracias y saludos ....


----------



## +++IesUA+++

LordiHard said:


> amigos mas respeto al thread , todos podemos pensar y hablar diferentemente y cada quien se sentira bien diciendo lo que quiere , gracias y saludos ....


exacto yo apoyo tu comentario amigo

y con respecto al comentario de altiplano..........los nombres de las fraternidades son de cualquier forma "copia"........y te voy a dar una buena razón, no hace mucho ví en la tv el carnaval de puno, lo impresionante fué q un conjunto de la morenada llevaba impreza en su traje el majestuoso illimani de la paz!!!

de alguna manera es absurdo todo lo que se vino comentando......al fin y al cabo este tipo de temas no tienen un final feliz y tampoco se llega a una conclusión

saludos :cheers:


----------



## willams

Me parece que les guste o no, se tiene que reconocer que el origen de la diablada es de Oruro Bolivia, y por la gran influencia comercial existente entre el Perú y Bolivia es que muchos bailes han sido llevados de Bolivia al Perú. Una muestra de ello es el estandarte de la primera diablada del mundo perteneciente a la diablada autentica de Oruro
Escudo de la "Gran Tradicional Autentica Diablada Oruro" - Primera diablada del mundo, Fundado en 1904


----------



## ALTIPLANO

willams said:


> Me parece que les guste o no, se tiene que reconocer que el origen de la diablada es de Oruro Bolivia, y por la gran influencia comercial existente entre el Perú y Bolivia es que muchos bailes han sido llevados de Bolivia al Perú. Una muestra de ello es el estandarte de la primera diablada del mundo perteneciente a la diablada autentica de Oruro
> Escudo de la "Gran Tradicional Autentica Diablada Oruro" - Primera diablada del mundo, Fundado en 1904


VAMOS a caer en discusiones creo que no vale la pena
un boliviano tiene su propia forma de ver las cosas
y el puneño igualmente, nada cambiaria

SIN EMBARGO solo hago recordar 

Diablada puneña (Conjunto de música autóctona Sikumoreno)

*Conjunto Sicuris del Barrio Mañazo, 1892*









EN PUNO se sostiene que el ritmo de diablos original proviene de los sikumorenos tradicion que se mantiene hasta el dia de hoy con los conjuntos como

Conjunto Sicuris del Barrio Mañazo, 1892
Conjunto De Arte Folklórico Sicuris Juventud Obrera , 1909
Agrupación Zampoñistas Del Altiplano Puno, 1972
Centro Cultural Melodias Ilave, 1975
Conjunto Zampoñistas Juventud Paxa Puno, 1982
Asociación De Zampoñistas Juventud Mañazo, 1982
Confraternidad Zampoñistas Acora, 1984
Zampoñistas Lacustre Del Barrio José Antonio Encinas Puno, 1986

paralelamente se baila la neodiablada con clara influencia boliviana por la musica con instrumentos de bronce

nada mas que eso

Tradicional Diablada Porteño, 1962
Asociación Folklórica Espectacular Diablada Bellavista, 1963
Diablada Confraternidad Victoria, 1965
Conjunto Diablada Azoguini, 1969
Conjunto Folklórico Diablada Confraternidad Huáscar, 1973
Confraternidad Diablada San Antonio, 1982
Incomparable Gran Diablada Amigos de la Policía Nacional del Perú, 1994
Asociación Folklórica Diablada Centinela del Altiplano, 2007


LA DIABLADA PUNEÑA se origina en JULI en el silgo XVI
por las rutas mineras estos autosacramentales de la iglesia se trsladan a otras partes de altiplano como oruro potosi

en oruro siglo XIX recien estilizan el ritmo 
tomando en cuenta una musica de la tarantela italiana


----------



## LordiHard

Yo pensaba que la primera diablada era la ferroviaria , gracias px la info willians . ^^



willams said:


> Me parece que les guste o no, se tiene que reconocer que el origen de la diablada es de Oruro Bolivia, y por la gran influencia comercial existente entre el Perú y Bolivia es que muchos bailes han sido llevados de Bolivia al Perú. Una muestra de ello es el estandarte de la primera diablada del mundo perteneciente a la diablada autentica de Oruro
> Escudo de la "Gran Tradicional Autentica Diablada Oruro" - Primera diablada del mundo, Fundado en 1904


----------



## LordiHard

*Zona norte de la region gano en el PUKLLAY lo autentico y lo nuestro.. *


----------



## engel_24

LordiHard said:


> *Zona norte de la region gano en el PUKLLAY lo autentico y lo nuestro.. *


Felicitaciones a los que ganaron putina siempre se caracterizo por esa danza:
por otra parte es mas que sabido que la diablada se origino en la ciudad de juli, eso se investigo y hay documentos que lo respaldan...eso esta fuera de discucion, ahora que los bolivianos lo hayan evolucionado mas que los peruanos... es otro asunto, pero de que se origino en la region (ciudad de juli) puno eso nadie lo puede negar.
Altiplano una pregunta.... me podrias desir que tiene que ver las culebras con el carnaval de juliaca?... no se como que estas mezclando papas con camotes...gracias.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

engel_24 said:


> Felicitaciones a los que ganaron putina siempre se caracterizo por esa danza:
> por otra parte es mas que sabido que la diablada se origino en la ciudad de juli, eso se investigo y hay documentos que lo respaldan...eso esta fuera de discucion, ahora que los bolivianos lo hayan evolucionado mas que los peruanos... es otro asunto, pero de que se origino en la region (ciudad de juli) puno eso nadie lo puede negar.
> Altiplano una pregunta.... me podrias desir que tiene que ver las culebras con el carnaval de juliaca?... no se como que estas mezclando papas con camotes...gracias.


aa verdad no complete bien lo que queria decir en emi anterior comentario

al mencionar las culebras era pro el tema de comercio que hacen los juliaqueños desde la paz 

es por eso tanta afinidad por los conjuntos de morenadas paceñas
tanto es asi que algunso paceños viven en juliaca

por eso mencione a las culebras
para nadie es un secreto
de que las poderosas morenadas juliaqueñas que no tienen temor al gastar cientos de dolares
ese dinero es producto del comercio
incluso hay algunos bloques que se hacen llemar transporte pesado

por eso la afinidad de algunso juliaqueños por los conjuntos paceños
todo a partir del comercio que ingresa con fuerza y genera much temor por huancane


----------



## ALTIPLANO

engel_24 said:


> Felicitaciones a los que ganaron putina siempre se caracterizo por esa danza:
> por otra parte es mas que sabido que la diablada se origino en la ciudad de juli, eso se investigo y hay documentos que lo respaldan...eso esta fuera de discucion, ahora que los bolivianos lo hayan evolucionado mas que los peruanos... es otro asunto, pero de que se origino en la region (ciudad de juli) puno eso nadie lo puede negar.
> Altiplano una pregunta.... me podrias desir que tiene que ver las culebras con el carnaval de juliaca?... no se como que estas mezclando papas con camotes...gracias.


los wifalas siempre pelean los primeros lugares en la candelaria de puno

para ningun puneño es novedad
que danzas como wifalas o chacareros
impresionen a gente de otros departamentos

seguramente nuestros hermanos de putina viajaron dispuestos a ganar
no necesitaban hacer mucho
ya que ellos ya tienen coreografia
basta con realizar un pedazo de lo que muestran en la candelaria para sorprender a todos

saludo a la agrupacion puneña de wifalas san antonio de putina por dejar en alto el nombre de puno a nivel nacional...querian algun video...ps solo tengo la presentacion de este conjunto pero en la candelaria el 5 de febrero...ASI BAILAN LOS WIFALAS DE PUTINA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEofS6ApZnc


----------



## LordiHard

Gracias altiplano px tus comentarios ....


----------



## LordiHard

*una Juliaqñita.*


----------



## JAZZ&BLUES

LordiHard said:


> *una Juliaqñita.*


*La señorita tiene su belleza, pero con ese vestido horroroso parece un chicle andante!*


----------



## LordiHard

*Carnaval de Juliaca el mas extenso y fastuoso del pais , Concurso Señor Huaynaroque " Tokoro de Oro " PARTE 2 *


----------



## LordiHard

*Carnaval de Juliaca el mas extenso y fastuoso del pais , Concurso Señor Huaynaroque " Tokoro de Oro " PARTE 3*


----------



## LordiHard

Carnaval de Juliaca el mas extenso y fastuoso del pais , Concurso Señor Huaynaroque " Tokoro de Oro " PARTE 4























































































































































*MORENADA SEÑOR DE LOS MILAGROS..*


























































































*TOBAS... *

























































































*CENTRO CULTURAL ANDINO ....*


----------



## LordiHard

*Carnaval de Juliaca el mas extenso y fastuoso del pais , Concurso Señor Huaynaroque " Tokoro de Oro " Premiación*






















*AFOVIC LA MEJOR SAYA DE LA REGION PUNO GANADOR ABSOLUTO*


----------



## LordiHard

*bajando del cerro Huaynarroque... *


----------



## LordiHard

*Parte 2 *


----------



## LordiHard

*Parte 3*


----------



## LordiHard

*Parte 4*


----------



## LordiHard

*Caporales San valentin...*


----------



## LordiHard

*San valentin*


----------



## LordiHard

*San Valentin *


----------



## LordiHard

*San valentin *


----------



## LordiHard

*San Valentin*


----------



## LordiHard

*San Valentin *


----------



## LordiHard

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/431038_286040598131346_
100001762251410_672406_125680810_n.jpg


----------



## LordiHard

*Gracias px la fotito altiplano , Juliaca en pleno altiplano ese lago de mas alla es donde esta sillustani no?* 




ALTIPLANO said:


> *VISTA DE JULIACA*


----------



## engel_24

Interesante esa foto de juliaca, como si estuviese en pleno desierto jeje... en la parte de arriba se ve el lago donde estan las chullpas de sillustani.


----------



## LordiHard

se vienen la alacitas...


----------



## koko cusco

Juliaca es muy parecido a EL ALTO La Paz... no solo en su geografía, sus construcciones sino tambien en su cultura danzas y demás...

Que árido es el altiplano Peruano-Boliviano


----------



## aqpboy45

koko cusco said:


> Juliaca es muy parecido a EL ALTO La Paz... no solo en su geografía, sus construcciones sino tambien en su cultura danzas y demás...
> 
> Que árido es el altiplano Peruano-Boliviano


Muy cierto +1. Aunque diria que el alto se ve un poco más ordenado


----------



## LordiHard

El cerrito alegre Juliaca ..


----------



## LordiHard

Cerrito alegre...


----------



## LordiHard

una morenada en ANANEA zona norte de la región..


----------



## LordiHard

ANANEA...


----------



## ensarman

me comentarion que Ananea era una zona un poco peligrosa por la mineria informal, es verdad?


----------



## ALTIPLANO

ensarman said:


> me comentarion que Ananea era una zona un poco peligrosa por la mineria informal, es verdad?


es cierto
las condiciones de vida son muy malas

pero cuando eres pobres soportas todo


----------



## LordiHard

Ananea es una zona tranquila , lo que pasa es que vienen de otra parte a hacer atracos no es la gente de la zona .



ensarman said:


> me comentarion que Ananea era una zona un poco peligrosa por la mineria informal, es verdad?


----------



## engel_24

Hummm... creo que estan confundiendo ananea con la rinconada, yo he trabajo en ananea hace algun tiempo atras y para nada es peligrosa, es un pueblo tranquilo que vive de la mineria... ahora rinconada si es otra cosa, alli si es horrible mucha delincuecia.


----------



## LordiHard

Ananea ..


----------



## LordiHard

Ananea.


----------



## LordiHard

Ananea.


----------



## LordiHard

Ananea.


----------



## LordiHard

Ananea


----------



## LordiHard

Ananea el diablo y la china supay...


----------



## Angelsky

LordiHard said:


> El cerrito alegre Juliaca ..


Provecho Lordy... jajaja...
tú debes estar mas alegre que el cerrito...
pero pa la otra entra en la foto también...
Saludos... buenas fotitos...


----------



## Angelsky

LordiHard said:


>


Si que eres un casanova!!!
hasta en el puente peatonal!!!
Te pasaste amiooo!!!
los de abajo se deben estar ganando bien!!!


----------



## LordiHard

jajaja si ps angel estamos en todas....


----------



## LordiHard

una granizada en julis. si cayo fuerte ...


----------



## LordiHard

Nuestro estadio el Briceño , la U llega el sabado ...


----------



## LordiHard




----------



## LordiHard

La U llegando . px las calles de Juliaca..


----------



## LordiHard

la gentita ps..


----------



## LordiHard

ahi en la alameda de las Calceteras..


----------



## LordiHard




----------



## LordiHard

Carranza llego hasta Juliaca...


----------



## LordiHard

Hotel Turistico Royal IN


----------



## ALTIPLANO

una pregunta
quien organizo esa copa
para que llegue la u


---

por cierto 
el hotel royal inn es el de mas prestigio en juliaca verdad?


----------



## LordiHard

Lo organizo Real plaza con un empresario de Juliaca, y el Hotel si el de lujo junto con otro no me recuerdo su nombre... esta en la plaza Bolognesi.. 



ALTIPLANO said:


> una pregunta
> quien organizo esa copa
> para que llegue la u
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> por cierto
> el hotel royal inn es el de mas prestigio en juliaca verdad?


----------



## JUANJOS

LordiHard said:


> Lo organizo Real plaza con un empresario de Juliaca, y el Hotel si el de lujo junto con otro no me recuerdo su nombre... esta en la plaza Bolognesi..


Por que no pones fotos de la fachada del hotel rotal inn de Juliaca que dices ser de "Lujo" jejeje


----------



## LordiHard

esta foto del recuerdo ...


----------



## LordiHard




----------



## LordiHard




----------



## morphyjack

:bash:


JUANJOS said:


> Por que no pones fotos de la fachada del hotel rotal inn de Juliaca que dices ser de "Lujo" jejeje


y a este individuo que le paso?


----------



## engel_24

Creo que se puso celoso...jaja


----------



## LordiHard

se viene el fegasur ..


----------



## morphyjack

uy alguien aqui
novedades 

o algo para compartir?


----------



## LordiHard

si si muy pronto mas novedades ...je


----------



## engel_24

Por la ampliacion del real plaza todos se enfocaron en ella.


----------



## LordiHard

tienes razón ..


----------



## morphyjack

Alguien sabe algo donde y cuando lo de Ripley Juliaca?

http://www.peru-retail.com/noticias/ripley-se-concentra-en-provincias.html


----------



## LordiHard

Mineros en Juliaca...


----------



## estomacal

le sugiero al alcalde de Juliaca que contrate un arquitecto urbanista para que desarrolle un programa de mejoramiento y embellecimiento de sus calles y avenidas asi como el trazado de nuevas avenidas para que le de el aire de modernidad que debe tener Juliaca


----------



## LordiHard

visita el thread de Juliaca proyectos y obras alli ya se estan contruyendo...



estomacal said:


> le sugiero al alcalde de Juliaca que contrate un arquitecto urbanista para que desarrolle un programa de mejoramiento y embellecimiento de sus calles y avenidas asi como el trazado de nuevas avenidas para que le de el aire de modernidad que debe tener Juliaca


----------



## Carlosmair

Contratar a un arquitecto urbanista estoy de acuerdo, pero desarrollo de embellecimiento de calles y avenidas, es importante, pero no primordial, lo primero a solucionar son los problemas basicos de Juliaca, agua y desague, y planeamiento urbanistico segun la necesidad de cada zona de Juliaca, me refiero a hospitales y postas, comisarias, comercio, centros comerciales, parques, y apertura de avenidas, pero primero PLANEAMIENTO, no hacer las cosas al azar.

Si se pavimenta primero, y luego se hace la canalizacion para desague...se tendra de destruir el pavimento hacer la canalizacion y luego rehacer el pavimento. 

Generalmente los gobiernos desean aprobacion de la poblacion mediante la construccion de obras que les den popularidad, como avenidas y parques pues son visibles, pero eso no es prioridad aunque no deja de ser importante.

Mas que la belleza, es importante la funcionalidad, y luego la belleza, aunque mejor es hacer ambas cosas a la vez, eso es eficiencia.






estomacal said:


> le sugiero al alcalde de Juliaca que contrate un arquitecto urbanista para que desarrolle un programa de mejoramiento y embellecimiento de sus calles y avenidas asi como el trazado de nuevas avenidas para que le de el aire de modernidad que debe tener Juliaca


----------



## LordiHard

+1 pero la Muni esta con las justas y al gobierno regional peor ni le importa el tema en fin ..



Carlosmair said:


> Contratar a un arquitecto urbanista estoy de acuerdo, pero desarrollo de embellecimiento de calles y avenidas, es importante, pero no primordial, lo primero a solucionar son los problemas basicos de Juliaca, agua y desague, y planeamiento urbanistico segun la necesidad de cada zona de Juliaca, me refiero a hospitales y postas, comisarias, comercio, centros comerciales, parques, y apertura de avenidas, pero primero PLANEAMIENTO, no hacer las cosas al azar.
> 
> Si se pavimenta primero, y luego se hace la canalizacion para desague...se tendra de destruir el pavimento hacer la canalizacion y luego rehacer el pavimento.
> 
> Generalmente los gobiernos desean aprobacion de la poblacion mediante la construccion de obras que les den popularidad, como avenidas y parques pues son visibles, pero eso no es prioridad aunque no deja de ser importante.
> 
> Mas que la belleza, es importante la funcionalidad, y luego la belleza, aunque mejor es hacer ambas cosas a la vez, eso es eficiencia.


----------



## LordiHard

Unas fotitos de las instalaciones de la Clinica Americana Juliaca y sus anfitrionas..


----------



## LordiHard

Ayaviri tuvo el concurso de danzas mas grande del Perú TINAJANI 2012...


----------



## ALTIPLANO

LordiHard said:


> Una casita en la Urb Rinconada quien dice q en juliaca no hay casas bonitas ...













la rinconada tiene buenas casitas


----------



## ALTIPLANO




----------



## nestorpaul

Juliaca lo mejor ahora con la llegada de artistas internacionales y nacionales , encima que las fiestas recepciones que se dan en Juliaca en ningun otro lado del Peru hacen , por eso pienso que Juliaca es paso obligado de todo grupo artistico para que sea conocido y triunfe...


----------



## LordiHard

Gracias px los aportes Altiplano ..


----------



## LordiHard

San Roman capital de la Quinua....


----------



## LordiHard

Yo pense que Arequipa estava mas lejos , Cusco resulto teniendo mas distancia...


----------



## menmanuelito

nestorpaul said:


> Juliaca lo mejor ahora con la llegada de artistas internacionales y nacionales , encima que las fiestas recepciones que se dan en Juliaca en ningun otro lado del Peru hacen , por eso pienso que Juliaca es *paso obligado* de todo grupo artistico *para que sea conocido y triunfe*...


Artistas? como cuales?. 

Que tales recepciones las de Juliaca, un turista se queda asombrado!!!. son únicas en el Perú y el mundo.

Entonces hay que pasar por juliaca para ser reconocido y alcanzar el triunfo!!:banana::banana::banana:

Fuera de Juliaca hay otro mundo por conocer compañero nestorpaul.


----------



## LordiHard

y tu que onda , si no vas aportar nada mejor comenta algo favorable si no le vamos a avisar a la moderación que estas molestando..



menmanuelito said:


> Artistas? como cuales?.
> 
> Que tales recepciones las de Juliaca, un turista se queda asombrado!!!. son únicas en el Perú y el mundo.
> 
> Entonces hay que pasar por juliaca para ser reconocido y alcanzar el triunfo!!:banana::banana::banana:
> 
> Fuera de Juliaca hay otro mundo por conocer compañero nestorpaul.


----------

